# 03/19 SmackDown Discussion Thread: Kofi runs the gauntlet



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Inb4 Kofi beats the Gauntlet and gets to "go to Wrestlemania" as a ticket holder.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CGS said:


> Inb4 Kofi beats the Gauntlet and gets to "go to Wrestlemania" as a ticket holder.


I'd actually love to see that happen, and then Vince (booker Vince, not on screen Vince) just doesn't change it and gives Kevin Owens the WrestleMania match, and that's literally the end of the storyline. There's no follow up. That would be a tremendous screwjob of the fans, and they deserve it after this stunt.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm cool with Kofi winning the damn thing, but I'm not cool with Cesaro eating another pin :mj2 

Also, can :harper please return from the void with Bray, and fuck someone up? Been WAY too long.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hard to see Kofi winning here without absolutely burying the other guys

Clean win over Rowan & Cesaro, roll-up on Sheamus, Joe DQ'd, AJ distraction roll-up on Orton?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hard to see Kofi winning here without absolutely burying the other guys
> 
> Clean win over Rowan & Cesaro, roll-up on Sheamus, Joe DQ'd, AJ distraction roll-up on Orton?


More like clean win on Joe (don't think otherwise for a second), clean win on one of the Bar members (probably Cesaro), DQ on the other with them double teaming Kofi, distraction roll up on Orton on AJ and then clean win on Rowan. Probably in that order too.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Vince changing The Bar to Xavier and Big E with a title shot for whoever wins at the last minute?


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Hard to see Kofi winning here without absolutely burying the other guys
> 
> Clean win over Rowan & Cesaro, roll-up on Sheamus, Joe DQ'd, AJ distraction roll-up on Orton?


Is the bar going to fight Kofi together like a 2 on 1 handicap in this gauntlet or separately?

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

There are a bunch of ways to book this Gauntlet match in a fun way that protects mostly everyone.

Kofi can win a match by countout, another by DQ, another by a quick Roll Up, AJ could interfere with Orton, New Day could negate other interference, etc.

I'd have Kofi beat Rowan last so Bryan could be at ringside and we see his reaction.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I see Kofi winning three of the matches clean, the other two 'dirty'

The dirty ones will probably be catching someone with a roll-up and pulling their tights (Sheamus, I'm picturing), and the other will probably be pinning Orton after he's distracted or assaulted by AJ

Rowan, Joe, and Cesaro will all be clean wins. Joe's will probably be a DQ or count out loss, just so he's protected a bit


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Man SD is gonna be good by the looks of it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How they book Orton and Joe I'm curious about. 

Seems likely one of The Bar members get rolled up in like 30 second. Rowan I can see getting pinned really quickly as well. But I don't believe Kofi pins Orton and Joe cleanly. Probably some antics to make that happen.


----------



## Ravenscar (Sep 12, 2016)

Kofi starts with one member of the Bar lets say Cesaro. Sheamus is on ringisde and so are Woods and BIG E. They attack Sheamus distracting Cesaro allowing Kofi to his with a TIP to win. Woods and BIG E put Sheamus in and gets ejected. Again Sheamus is hit with TIP and gets pinned. Thats two down. Samoa Joe maybe with a mysterio distraction gets counted out or R Truth being Kofis friend comes out steals the US Title and Joe runs after him. Orton comes out but Styles attacks him before the match begin they brawl to the backstage. Kofi wins by forfeit. Leaving Rowan the last man where he pins him despite Bryan at ringside.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Has to end with Orton vs Kofi...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Kofi was given a weeks notice about this gauntlet. So whats keeping him from planning it out to get help from AJ Styles, Xavier and Big E? Why not seek help from Mysterio and R-Truth too to protect Samoa Joe? It's only fair since Vince (the character) has been a complete jerk to Kofi throughout all of this. They can easily do this in a way that no one gets pinned clean or without some sort of shenanigan.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Interested to see how they book the Gauntlet, because depending on how they do it they could either increase or kill Kofi's momentum. Just hoping that it is not as overbooked as I expect.

And well, nervous about what they will do with Sasha, Bayley and the IIconics on SD. One would think that would be added to the Mania match for the womens tag titles, but given how they have booked them I wouldn't be surprised if they end up losing a 5 minutes tag match tonight and be done with the feud.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm intrigued but every option seems lose-lose. If Kofi wins every match clean then it's a burial for the others. If he wins via dq or distraction them I'm not sure this aids the story.

My prediction, he wins a few matches but loses the last round. What this means for Wrestlemania I don't know.


----------



## BlackLexusKilla (Mar 15, 2019)

I wish I could've traveled out for this show! I suspect though that 
Kevin Owens & Mustafa will interfere somehow setting up a fatal 4-way (hopefully elimination style)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Kofi Kingston survive the Gauntlet match in order to face Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 35 for the WWE title?
- Will The Miz appear tonight to respond to Shane McMahon's bold words last week and to his betrayal at Fast Lane?
- Will Asuka's challengers for her Women's title finally get announced tonight?
- Will Rey Mysterio get an opportunity to challenge Samoa Joe for the United States title at Wrestlemania?
- Are the Hardy Boyz going to end up facing the Usos for their Tag titles at Wrestlemania?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

My guess is Kofi doesn't survive the gauntlet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cheetara86 said:


> Has to end with Orton vs Kofi...


This. Orton needs to be the gatekeeper at the end. I know AJ will likely get involved, but Kofi getting through Orton to get this title shot NEEDS to be emphasized. They should show the old footage of Orton burying him. This could be really, really well done.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Here for The Man. Kofi will not be winning tonight. He will find another way in.


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Can’t wait for the Kofi Gauntlet and how they handle the Sasha/Bayley and Iconics segment.


----------



## cainkopeland (Aug 20, 2006)

A horsewomen reunion would be great, you know how wwe likes putting rivals or people who are feuding as a team In a tag match. Sasha/bayley vs charlotte/Becky would certainly make sd live interesting, wishful thinking i know, rather that than another promo between Becky and charlotte, have them tag and attack each other in the end, its been a while since Becky and Charlotte had a match against other people and not each other.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This. Orton needs to be the gatekeeper at the end. I know AJ will likely get involved, but Kofi getting through Orton to get this title shot NEEDS to be emphasized. They should show the old footage of Orton burying him. This could be really, really well done.


They won't bring it up. It probably hasn't even crossed Vince's mind.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They won't bring it up. It probably hasn't even crossed Vince's mind.


When Kofi was wailing on Orton in the chamber wasn't he calling him stupid ala Orton to him in the old burial? I could seriously see them bringing this back into the story. Even if it isn't directly told to the audience there are enough hardcores to appreciate it. I'm hoping atleast..god what a story arc that could be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The thought of Kofi beating all these people is ridiculous lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108132842456793088
My girls about to job in 5 minutes :Vince2:fuckthis


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108132842456793088
> My girls about to job in 5 minutes :Vince2:fuckthis


They are winning tonight. The reported title match at Mania is a 4-way. Champions always lose non-title matches to contenders.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108132842456793088
> My girls about to job in 5 minutes :Vince2:fuckthis


You never know Nia Jax and Tamina may appear to cost Sasha and Bayley leading to some weird fatal 4 way match :draper2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108132842456793088
> My girls about to job in 5 minutes :Vince2:fuckthis


_*The IIConics will most likely win this match due to some interference from Nia/Tamina. So try to cheer up a little bit. *_


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as I like Peyton, I'd rather the Women's Tag match just be Sasha & Bayley vs. Beth & Nattie. I can't explain it, but that's the hot match that fans wanted.

Nia and Tamina don't need to be anywhere near here and while its a cool spot for the IIconics, again, I'd rather just have Beth & Nattie as the sole challengers.


Getting on to tonight, I do wonder how they choose to book the Gauntlet match. There's a million ways they could go with this. And it's interesting they're choosing to open the show with it.

Plus they're still going to build Shane/Miz, Bayley/Sasha vs. IIconics, and presumably Becky/Charlotte.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> As much as I like Peyton, I'd rather the Women's Tag match just be Sasha & Bayley vs. Beth & Nattie. I can't explain it, but that's the hot match that fans wanted.


I think you are overestimating how popular Beth and Nattie are tbh. The match fans wanted were Sasha/Bayley vs Trish/Lita or The Bellas. There really aren't any popular womens tag teams besides those 3, maybe the Sky Pirates and even they would only be known by hardcore fans.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They are winning tonight. The reported title match at Mania is a 4-way. Champions always lose non-title matches to contenders.





ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> You never know Nia Jax and Tamina may appear to cost Sasha and Bayley leading to some weird fatal 4 way match :draper2


In one hand, it would make sense for the IIconics to win if they are gonna be added to the Mania title match, but on the other, the IIconics never win, they haven't won a match on over 5 months, so it would hurt Sasha and Bayley if they first lost as a team since winning the titles is against the jobber team of the division


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> In one hand, it would make sense for the IIconics to win if they are gonna be added to the Mania title match, but on the other, the IIconics never win, they haven't won a match on over 5 months, so it would hurt Sasha and Bayley if they first lost as a team since winning the titles is against the jobber team of the division


Nah they will be fine tbh. Can sell it as a distraction loss if Tamina and Nia Jax get involved or even have the pair cheat to win. Now if they lose clean to the iiconics that would be damaging


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> In one hand, it would make sense for the IIconics to win if they are gonna be added to the Mania title match, but on the other, the IIconics never win, they haven't won a match on over 5 months, so it would hurt Sasha and Bayley if they first lost as a team since winning the titles is against the jobber team of the division


Charlotte hasn't won a match in 5 months & she's wrestling for the belt at Mania. They don't give a shit about wins and losses. Mustafa Ali went from losing to Buddy Murphy on 205 Live to beating the WWE Champion clean on SmackDown within a month. If The IIconics are getting put in the match, as rumoured, then they are almost certain to win here. Won't be clean, but a wins a win.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I think you are overestimating how popular Beth and Nattie are tbh. The match fans wanted were Sasha/Bayley vs Trish/Lita or The Bellas. There really aren't any popular womens tag teams besides those 3, maybe the Sky Pirates and even they would only be known by hardcore fans.


I'm not going to ignore how hot the crowd was when they teased a 2 on 2 match and when they started fighting.

I'm not trying to say they're as popular as Trish/Lita or The Bellas. But if the option is either 2 on 2 with Beth & Nattie or 4 Way with Nia & Tamina and the IIconics thrown in there, 2 on 2 is way more appealing.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics on TV tonight? :mark:


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

My personal preference: I want Nia/Tamina GONE.
I don't care much at all about Beth Phoenix and Natayla. Natayla, while a good wrestler, is maybe the most boring thing on television next to Randy Orton.

I'd rather it be Sasha+Bayley vs. IIconics, that's a WM match if they had built up IIconics at *all*. 
The 4-way between all the teams is a hodgepodge mess that will soon be forgotten.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

As far as SD goes my prediction is that Kofi wins the gauntlet due to interferences, DQ's, etc. as all of Kofi's opponents have issues with someone else. 
I actually think it's decent booking here (rare to say). This furthers Kofi's story and will build the other stories all in one punch.

Orton (AJ interferes)
Samoa Joe (the US title crowd can make an appearance)
The Bar (New day or other Tag teams)
Rowan (well, kofi has to win somehow here).


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, everyone but Asuka is gonna get screentime tonight. We probably won't find out who she is facing at Mania until the go home show at this rate. It will probably be Mandy and Sonya though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hopefully the Kofi marathon closes the show. No interest in seeing Kofi wrestle for an hour.

Only in for Charlotte/Becky and Asuka (even tho not getting my hopes up about that).


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Part of me hopes Sasha and Bayley bury the IIconics in 2mins flat. I've never rated them whatsoever, annoying as fuck and terrible in the ring. They're the Bellas without the nepotism.

However, that probably isn't the smartest thing to do if they're gonna be in the mania match. So fuck knows what happens.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forwarding to the IIconics. HOPEFULLY they are made to look halfway decent. Considering SDL barely has women tag teams... Bayley and Sasha Banks being on SDL is kind of interesting too considering they have always been on the RAW brand.

The gauntlet match is starting off the show, which means it could lead to some sort of shenanigan in the main event tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


>


Ewww. Getting a talk show is always the worst thing for somebodies career.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm so fucking sick of this never ending Becky/Charlotte feud. I don't even dislike Charlotte, but I'd like to see Becky do SOMETHING that doesn't concern her. She even had a part in Becky's 2 week mini feud with Asuka. Hopefully they're on different brands after Mania.

KO the new Christian/Miz level guy then...

Watch Charlotte re-re-reinjure Becky's knee. Only half joking.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


>


Interesting, hopefully it happens before the Kofi marathon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck yeah open with goat Miz this will be a solid promo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess they changed their mind about Kofi opening the show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Interesting, hopefully it happens before the Kofi marathon.


I thought on Raw they said Kofis match was opening SD


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GOAT Miz :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shane is the worst, sucks he is taking up another WM spot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shane vs Miz...absolutely no interest in this feud.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Telling us the Gauntlet would go on first and then not doing that.

Your weekly production change folks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz getting a crowd behind him to do some wild spot on Shane will be a great Mania moment for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Shaping up to be another good episode of SD. Can't wait for The Man to come around on the KO Show later.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I am hoping for New Day to take some gauntlet match members out backstage and turn Vince's gauntlet match on it's head a bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can that one idiot fan stop saying "What?".. Fucking annoying.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok fuck the haters face Miz works. Hope he gets beat right now though I really want him to get good crowd support at Mania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Already using Kofi to get other feuds over lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Kofi nod was weird lol, but he knows how to get the crowd.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

He's right


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm liking face miz it's working hes selling this shit of this promo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck this crowd. Dead and that promo was good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sucks ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DB needs to keep the title at WM and do Face MIz vs DB at summer slam


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Miz has a point, he may have been annoying over the years but he has a great work ethic and works hard.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We'll see how far Face Miz goes, but he's in a much better position to make this work now than he did back in 2012 I think it was.

He's been around for years now and through some great performances and promos along the way, he's earned the audience's respect.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Really good promo from the Miz. Kofi mention was odd but it got the crowd to wake up a bit at least


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Say what you want, Miz a damn good promo when he is serious


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz should bring back the yes movement. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was a damn good promo, but is Miz aware of how bad this makes his dad look? he didn't just love his son when he was born, his son had to earn his love? And he never once told his son he loves him his entire life all the way into his 30's? In this storyline Miz's dad is a scumbag lol. 

I'm pretty sure i'd love my son or daughter the exact moment they was born, they wouldn't have to earn my love.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Miz is a rarity, one of those rare superstars that can turn shit into gold.

Great promo :applause


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

The Miz doesn't work as a face, he can be a heel that gets cheered but not a flat out face. His look and style scream heel.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh. Even without Cole they have to annoy us with that “BAWSS TIME” shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Weird seeing Sasha and Bayley on Smackdown.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They might as well just end the brand split


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My man Miz finally earned respect from the IWC I’m so proud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Miz is a fucking legend , that is passion , that is intensity that is awesome.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, here we go


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz with one hell of a promo :mark :mark

Face Miz is awesome.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

It's amazing when sasha's music hits the channel on my tv changes


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> That was a damn good promo, but is Miz aware of how bad this makes his dad look? he didn't just love his son when he was born, his son had to earn his love? And he never once told his son he loves him his entire life all the way into his 30's? In this storyline Miz's dad is a scumbag lol.




It also makes no sense why his dad would be proud that he won the tag titles with the boss’ son, but not proud that he was in the main event of Wrestlemania as WWE champion


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

At least we get to see Peyton Royce move that hot ass


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully, Sasha and Bayley squash the jobbers real quick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The iconics are garbage


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf now my wife loves the iconics fuck my life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Billie Kay has the roundest fullest face I’ve ever seen


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

IIconics are my favs.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Wtf now my wife loves the iconics fuck my life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like it's time for a divorce.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> It also makes no sense why his dad would be proud that he won the tag titles with the boss’ son, but not proud that he was in the main event of Wrestlemania as WWE champion


Lol yeah this whole storyline is a total mess, we're supposed to feel sympathy for a father who never loved his son, never was proud of him and finally did cause he teamed with an old out of shape non wrestler.

Miz got famous, won the WWE title, main evented WM, scored a playboy model wife, but yeah tagging with Shane was what made his dad proud and finally able to tell him he loves him...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Please stop letting them talk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Sasha Banks is the worst babyface ever. She hasn’t a clue how to seem even remotely likeable. She seems to only know how to be a bitch


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Remember when they first tried forcing Miz on us and he botched every promo? He has come a long way and is one of the best mic workers the company now. He really does know how to read a crowd. So glad they aren't trying to make him a bubbly, happy face, but a face with an edge.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More Lacey for no reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

How the fuck do people actually enjoy the IIconics? Jesus christ, my fucking ears.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corey and Byron non-stop bickering on commentary...just...shut up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF was that double team?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the very 1st time, Bayley is on SDL


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Billie Kay has the roundest fullest face I’ve ever seen [emoji2960]


It needs to be to fit that mouth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I really don't like Billie Kay's ring gear. It looks weird.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just don't get this Lacey coming out for no reason at all.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

WWEfan4eva said:


> This is the very 1st time, Bayley is on SDL


She was part of the Raw invasion during the build-up to Survivor Series 2016.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And that Lacey Evans shit was totally pointless, i mean is it ever gonna get to an actual point with her or is this gonna keep going another 5 months until they can conjure the brain power to come up with something for her to do other than walk out and leave? This is getting worse then the Emmalina shit.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I just don't get this Lacey coming out for no reason at all.




So that she isn’t forgotten, while also avoiding having to show what a shit wrestler she is


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Billie Kay should wear pants/long tights , her body type doesnt fit her current outfit at all


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Deepvoice80 said:


> I just don't get this Lacey coming out for no reason at all.


Because she has the best music in the entire company


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really not digging the blue gear Peyton is wearing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE booking is such shit
how many champions have to be pinned in non title matches


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Iconics win :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Get up, Bayley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Would be funny if Orton screams stupid at Kofi while hitting the RKO and that’s how Kofis push ends 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wasnt the gauntlet supposed to open? Am I an idiot or something?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Okay, THAT was a total mess. Lacey walking out during the match and nothing came from it at all. Not even a distraction finish. ...the heck was the point of Lacey right then? The camera was only on her for like 5 seconds.

Between that and Miz starting off the show instead of the gauntlet match (which they said would happen), it feels as if this show was reworked at the last minute.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ugh who cares


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Rey, are you sure that's your kid?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow look at Dominic, I remember he was just a little boy in that Eddie/Rey feud!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wasnt the gauntlet supposed to open? Am I an idiot or something?


it was supposed to.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Banks just doesnt work as a Face


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Mordercay; your girls going to Mania


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg does Rey's son have a fucking ear ring in his ear right now?

Also whenever i see Dominic all i can think of is him saying "Is it true dad, is it really true?".


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108132842456793088
> My girls about to job in 5 minutes :Vince2:fuckthis


I told you they would win :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is Owens a talk show host now? Really picked up a lot hanging with Jericho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> Get up, Bayley.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joe better read Dominic a bedtime story


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

These tag titles are fucking dead already.

Losing to actual jobbers. Watch Sasha and Bayley pin them at mania, because 50/50 booking. Garbage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

No fuckin way thats Dominic. But Rey Mysterio is not your papi!!!!!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If those clowns win the Women's Tag titles :ha

That would be a good way to devalue those belts already :mj4


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ohhhhhh the Kevin Owens show with Charlotte and Becky. This’ll be a good segment [emoji847]


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The Kevin Owens Show is back with special guest this time is Charlotte Flair and The Man, Becky Lynch!!!! wens3 :beckylol*_


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright now for the the only thing I care about on this show.

Let's go.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Time for The Man. Fuck yeah.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miztourage v Mean Street Posse @ Mania. Book it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Why is Owens a talk show host now? Really picked up a lot hanging with Jericho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This isn’t the first, he had been doing this before he got injured too


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

It's BS that Sasha and Bayley have to put over a couple of jobbers.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Not surprising considering how predictable they are with non-title matches. But Lacey Evans coming out made zero sense considering it didn't lead in to a distraction finish. But then again Lacey Evans even being featured at all makes zero sense and feels totally directionless.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So who's beating up Rey's kid? Andrade or Joe?

And much as I love Rey, that match better not stay 1 on 1.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108163595160965120:batista3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dominic's all grown up now roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Strategize said:


> These tag titles are fucking dead already.
> 
> Losing to actual jobbers. Watch Sasha and Bayley pin them at mania, because 50/50 booking. Garbage.


Well i mean having tag titles for a division that has no actual teams doesn't help them either. They got Tamina and Nia, Iconics...and...yeah thats it lol. The idiots are even breaking up Mandy and Sonya when they already lack teams in their womens tag division.

They had to throw Beth and Natalya together as a one off team to fill out the multi women tag match at WM.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WM is looking like a shit card


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> So who's beating up Rey's kid? Andrade or Joe?
> 
> And much as I love Rey, that match better not stay 1 on 1.


I know man, Almas vs Joe vs Rey would be divine.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> This isn’t the first, he had been doing this before he got injured too




Totally forgot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

They didn't advertise AJ's match ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great, these SNL geeks polluting Mania


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Are they gonna have everyone mention Kofi for a pop in every segment?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> It's BS that Sasha and Bayley have to put over a couple of jobbers.












In all fairness, any female team with the exception of Nia and Tamina are jobbers, so they were going to lose to jobbers eventually


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Would it kill them to add a stipulation to one of the matches at WM? An entire card of standard matches with no stipulations, at least make Shane vs Miz no holds barred or something ffs.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

They really need more Charlotte-Ronda interaction before WM


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

MetalKiwi said:


> They didn't advertise AJ's match ?




Maybe we are getting a stip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill them to add a stipulation to one of the matches at WM? An entire card of standard matches with no stipulations, at least make Shane vs Miz no holds barred or something ffs.


HHH vs Batista is No Holds Barred

Reigns vs Drew will be a street fight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill them to add a stipulation to one of the matches at WM? An entire card of standard matches with no stipulations, at least make Shane vs Miz no holds barred or something ffs.




Well any multiman matches will be no DQ, including the women’s triple threat. Plus Batista vs HHH is no holds barred


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey they like you lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlotte wens3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Would it kill them to add a stipulation to one of the matches at WM? An entire card of standard matches with no stipulations, at least make Shane vs Miz no holds barred or something ffs.




Miztourage and the Mean Street Posse gonna get involved in a Greenwich Street Fight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owes is money on the mic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I just got here. The IIconics won a thing? Good night for Mordy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> HHH vs Batista is No Holds Barred
> 
> Reigns vs Drew will be a street fight.


Oh i completely forgot about those matches lol.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Bathroom break time


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

"She's called you a....no,no,no I'm not saying that one that's disgusting!"

Gotta love KO.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL "I'm not saying that one, that's disgusting" :lol Now I wonder what it said lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Owens is GOAT lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at KO stirring the pot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Owens saying Charlotte was shoehorned into the match and doesn't belong in it, so fucking true.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

So babyface Kevin Owens is Mick Foley


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Straight to the point while just letting Owens talk. I'm good with that :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I feel like Becky has been playing with a limp so long, might be her natural walk now. :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

So KO is just being used to prep the storylines of other people now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What do you know, letting the women fight and sell the story. Who would have thunk it?

We need a 3 way brawl with Rousey at some point in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

We haven't seen this before with Becky...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte/Becky brawls are always underwhelming


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> What do you know, letting the women fight and sell the story. Who would have thunk it?
> 
> We need a 3 way brawl with Rousey at some point in the next 3 weeks.


That’s the only piece missing...wonder how they could write her in??


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kayla :book


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that was lame, becky no selling that limp she had before coming to the ring


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> So KO is just being used to prep the storylines of other people now.


I feel like he dropped a hint that hes gonna be involved in the gauntlet somehow.


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL "I'm not saying that one, that's disgusting" :lol Now I wonder what it said lol.


Im pretty sure its about the Disarm Her looking like she is holding her opponent's arm like the dick she wishes she had.

Edit: Look it up on Rousey's IG


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> well that was lame, becky no selling that limp she had before coming to the ring


well she is selling that its heeling


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Soooo... they cut away from the Charlotte / Becky brawl for an interview? 

dang.. I guess they have really have decreased how hot the womans title angle was..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why the hell do you cut to a backstage segment while the brawl is going on?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All the Kofi name dropping tonight...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy shit is this gonna be over an hour? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they seriously having everyone mention Kofi tonight to get a pop? AJ mentioning him at the end "Oh and good luck to my friend Kofi Kingston" really?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Why the hell do you cut to a backstage segment while the brawl is going on?


Because Kevin Dunn sucks


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

AJ Styles hasn’t been the same since his Nakamura feud. That shit destroyed him


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I had dinner

The IIconics won, What happened?


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Finally my boy D Bry


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Can AJ please open his eyes when talking?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re all mentioning Kofi because they’re all getting involved somehow tonight

Also, what happened to the sadistic AJ angle with Vince? Dropped? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a horrible way to wrap up the Charlotte/Becky segment.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

All these faces wishing Kofi good lucks is almost guarantee that they will help him.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I fell asleep and missed this announcement about Alexa Bliss hosting WM. Vince is on crack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love how KO stirred the pot but it's obvious that they don't know what to do with Becky/Charlotte anymore so they just keep making them brawl over and over. These people have no creativity.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a really cool segment between Flair, Lynch and Owens although the ending was a bit abrupt. I was hoping for a big spot in the end. It was hilarious to see Owens set up a brawl before leaving.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> I fell asleep and missed this announcement about Alexa Bliss hosting WM. Vince is on crack.


Damn, you have been sleep for over a week, how much I envy you


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I love how KO stirred the pot but it's obvious that they don't know what to do with Becky/Charlotte anymore so they just keep making them brawl over and over. These people have no creativity.


It's also pretty sad they are building up the *RAW* Women's Title match on Smackdown. Instead of actually building someone up for Asuka (the Smackdown Women's Champion) to face.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i still love that fast count by Tyson


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

No Mandy ? :O


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

HBK vs Stone Cold wens3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AJ to turn heel tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is absolutely no reason why Charlotte and Becky haven't shown up on RAW since Fastlane to confront Ronda. It has truly hurt the feud that they haven't done so.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a sweet Kreator shirt. Great German Thrash!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a fuckin match that Austin/Michaels was, Wrestlemania will never get you that excited ever again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This match is gonna be long as hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

emerald-fire said:


> She was part of the Raw invasion during the build-up to Survivor Series 2016.


I ment as a match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> AJ to turn heel tonight


how can he turn heel if he is facing heel Orton at WM


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

the_hound said:


> AJ to turn heel tonight


So a double turn ?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> how can he turn heel if he is facing heel Orton at WM




Is Orton heel? Or is he just Orton at this point in his career? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Reil said:


> It's also pretty sad they are building up the *RAW* Women's Title match on Smackdown. Instead of actually building someone up for Asuka (the Smackdown Women's Champion) to face.




Well their way of justifying that is that Becky and Charlotte are both Smackdown women, plus it’s the first ever women’s main event 

But yeah they really should be putting more effort into Asuka and the SD women’s championship. Sadly I think it’ll be a triple threat with Mandy and Sonya. So Asuka will just be the third wheel in two other women’s feuds


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i really hope DB does not lose at WM


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So what is the point of this match besides "stop kofi"..like if he lost the 2nd match would it just stop? Is it for anything? Lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Daniel's hair grosses me out, it looks so greasy.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gimme some more Big E passion right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> i really hope DB does not lose at WM


Bryan is a great Heel champion


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so this match is going to be an hour right


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Forgot SDL came on tonight and tuned in at the end of KO's new show?! Surprised to see it, but it should work for him.

Anyways, what I miss from before that segment?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kofi really needs to get away from these two idiots if he wants to be taken serious, he doesn't stand out at all with them dressed in their matching gear. It'll look dumb as fuck if Kofi wins the title and remains apart of New Day for the whole thing wearing pancakes on his gear.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

This is going to be a great match!!!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry if i'm late but why isn't Almas and hell even R-truth not involve in the U.S. title match, I'm genuinely confused? You would think this would have been a multi man ladder match or something. Please someone answer me lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I mean, Kofi isn't just about to take a dump on every single other person from Smackdown competing at Mania and beat them one after another, after another...right?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

If they’re intending to make Kofi legit they need to break him away from these other two geeks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Sorry if i'm late but why isn't Almas and hell even R-truth not involve in the U.S. title match, I'm genuinely confused? You would think this would have been a multi man ladder match or something. Please someone answer me lol




No explanation yet but I’ll imagine Almas gets in and hopefully truth too. If it is a ladder match probably Ricochet and/or Black with Truth as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

Is Kofi going to die soon? All this shit looks like a make a wish thing.......


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nicky Midss said:


> If they’re intending to make Kofi legit they need to break him away from these other two geeks


Exactly what i was saying, he doesn't stand out at all when he's with them, just 3 goofs all dressed alike with pancakes on their gear. 

I think Jim Cornette said the same thing when he last watched SDL that Kofi needs to go on his own to be taken serious as a main eventer..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There will be an UNREAL amount of interference if Kofi wins this lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There will be an UNREAL amount of interference if Kofi wins this lol


There better be.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Cesaro deserves so much more.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> There will be an UNREAL amount of interference if Kofi wins this lol


I also expect KO and Mustafa to jump in somewhere to help Kofi. KO may turn who knows


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I also expect KO and Mustafa to jump in somewhere to help Kofi. KO may turn who knows




Shenanigans from New Day, Ali, AJ, Rey, Owens, and probably Almas to be expected with possibly a surprise in there lol this is gonna be some next level fuckery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

What if Cesaro in 2014 was getting this Kofi push?

Not trying to take away from Kofi's time, but just curious to see what Cesaro could've done when he was at his highest point in the E.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What if Cesaro in 2014 was getting this Kofi push?
> 
> Not trying to take away from Kofi's time, but just curious to see what Cesaro could've done when he was at his highest point in the E.


Sadly there was no brand split and Cena was still around in 2014


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I expect the dreaded underdog booking to be out in full force during this match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What if Cesaro in 2014 was getting this Kofi push?
> 
> Not trying to take away from Kofi's time, but just curious to see what Cesaro could've done when he was at his highest point in the E.


I would've been significantly happier. Cesaro is better than Kofi, and looks the part as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It's the RTWM and the show is built around Kofi Kingston.

And then they wonder why nobody watches.

For years they've been telling us he's a geek/comedy character and now we're supposed to take him seriously for WM.

Say what you like but the fans are just as much to blame for the state this company is in.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Highly doubt Kofi will win at Mania. Putting the WWE title on a tag team guy who jumps around dancing and playing with cereal and pancakes really doesn’t seem like something Vince would allow


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So I'm totally breaking the no-WWE tradition and trying to watch this gauntlet match, and what's the first and only thing I hear but three fucking gum-flapping assholes arguing with each other instead of just calling the motherfucking match. This is a big part of why I stopped watching this shit. 

God I hate WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Highly doubt Kofi will win at Mania. Putting the WWE title on a tag team guy who jumps around dancing and playing with cereal and pancakes really doesn’t seem like something Vince would allow


I think its obvious at this point Vince gives zero fucks about the WWE title, right now its held by a midget hobo that turned it into arts and crafts project. Wouldn't surprise me one bit if Kofi wins it and puts pancakes all over the damn thing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The WWE title is basically the IC title.

Have they even called it the main event for WM?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ahhh WWE, where if something works one time, they’ll try and manufacture the effect over and over again until you’re completely fed up


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why are the Usos and New Day cool now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Kofi is still very over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shit was hoping he'd get a quick roll up on Cesaro.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kofi's just the flavor of the month, a while ago it was Rusev fans was going nuts over and chanting for every show, this'll pass and Kofi will be back to where he was in no time. These fans like to latch onto 1 wrestler every few months, then they get tired of them and stop and move on to another one.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I really think the Becky/Charlotte/Ronda is a mess

Mainly Becky & Charlotte just going back & forth


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Donnie said:


> It's the RTWM and the show is built around Kofi Kingston.
> 
> And then they wonder why nobody watches.
> 
> ...


Im praying Owens leaves WM with the belt but I know better.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

People complaining about Kofi getting pushed would be the same who would complain if he wasn't getting pushed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Highly doubt Kofi will win at Mania. Putting the WWE title on a tag team guy who jumps around dancing and playing with cereal and pancakes really doesn’t seem like something Vince would allow


Either Kofi or Rollins will be losing at Mania.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> It's the RTWM and the show is built around Kofi Kingston.
> 
> And then they wonder why nobody watches.
> 
> ...


Come on now you're an elite fan. They're super geeky and comedic, yet they're accepted as great wrestlers and are about to be the stars of an entire promotion. Whats the issue here?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Kofi's just the flavor of the month, a while ago it was Rusev fans was going nuts over and chanting for every show, this'll pass and Kofi will be back to where he was in no time. These fans like to latch onto 1 wrestler every few months, then they get tired of them and stop and move on to another one.


 Bandwagon fans.

Worse yet these same fans have Becky, Seth, Roman etc. Anyone except New Days merch on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That looked more like a fisherman buster than a suplex


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Kofi is still very over


Until he wins the title...then fans will start calling him overrated and wondering why they are pushing him so much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Glad Cesaro got finished with a signature and not a finisher lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They need to make up their damn mind on Rowan's theme :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Until he wins the title...then fans will start calling him overrated and wondering why they are pushing him so much.


Lol so annoying, fans do this with everyone.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait why is Rowan suddenly back to using the Bludgeon Brothers theme? lol this company is so random its ridiculous, watch next week he'll be back to using the wind chimes banjo theme.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

So Kofi is going to bury the smackdown roster?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Now the real match begins


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Time for waste of human skin to enter the match.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Rowan still has the Bludgeon brothers theme? [emoji848]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shaping up like Orton will be the final boss. I like it. Good long term booking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Come on now you're an elite fan. They're super geeky and comedic, yet they're accepted as great wrestlers and are about to be the stars of an entire promotion. Whats the issue here?


Omega is an elite wrestler who is held in high regard in the Industry.

The Bucks are a top tier TAG TEAM held on high regard.

If Nick or Matt were to do the same thing I would think it's stupid.

There's levels to this shit and particularly in this company were tag teams are portrayed to be well below the top singles guys.

To move them you need to build them and slowly elevate them to that level.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Kofi isn’t close to my pick to be headlining WM. But that’s wwes fault for having him dance with pancakes and cereal. Kofi is a nerd and isn’t to be taken seriously and now he’s randomly going for the belt at mania


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think he will beat Rowan clean then AJ screws Orton while Rey/Ali screw Joe.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

are you dumb, Rowan?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Switchblade Club said:


> Lol so annoying, fans do this with everyone.


Not really. Kofi is a meme. He won't sustain the governess once he is out of this "underdog" stint.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love Rowan's new attire just being random t shirts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Omega is an elite wrestler who is held in high regard in the Industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except you're ignoring the fact that Kofi is a decorated singles competitor in the company as well as an elite tag competitor. They're also running with the fact that hey he has momentum right now. So why would they do a slow burn build? Not everything needs or requires a long build.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rey will cost Joe this match with Kofi


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

All these Kofi supporters backstage and none can be arsed to go out and help Kofi


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Former TNA champion Samoa Joe is here.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Joe vs Kofi Should be a laugher. Instead....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok if Kofi pins Joe after being smashed through a table and being battered by 3 opponents Joe is officially buried again. There better be some fucking interference from this point on for kofi to get wins, cause each guy he pins clean from this point on will be buried hard.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Not really. Kofi is a meme. He won't sustain the governess once he is out of this "underdog" stint.


Not really?

Ronda (started getting boo'd for literally no reason, because someone else got over? lol)
Dean Ambrose (stopped getting reactions)
AJ Styles (blamed for being boring and holding the title too long)

and those are just three from the past couple years hahah


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Not really. Kofi is a meme. He won't sustain the governess once he is out of this "underdog" stint.


 People complain about underdog booking yet it works every fucking time.

The fans are suckers for an underdog story. Smarks complain but look at Kofi and Bryan before him. Becky got hot because of it too. Always the same being held back crap, smarks complain but look at it. The evidence is right here. Kofi Kingston of all people.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

You guys are acting like Kofi is gonna have a long 6 month reign or something. He will win at Mania and lose the title within 60 days. Its not that bad let it be.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

They are going to town on this Kofi underdog story.

Awaits big man Dominic to distract Joe.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are acting like Kofi is gonna have a long 6 month reign or something. He will win at Mania and lose the title within 60 days. Its not that bad let it be.


People will legit complain about anything on here.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Would've been hilarious if the match ended during commercial break. I mean, what exactly are they doing? Kofi is beaten down, joe is fresh.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Himiko said:


> All these Kofi supporters backstage and none can be arsed to go out and help Kofi


It would be hilarious if New Day said, "We are the only ones banned from ringside. You guys can go help..." and everyone else was like "naw..we're ok."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108178559330185216











RapShepard said:


> Joe better read Dominic a bedtime story


(The damn gif didn't work :no: )


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Donnie said:


> People complain about underdog booking yet it works every fucking time.
> 
> The fans are suckers for an underdog story. Smarks complain but look at Kofi and Bryan before him. Becky got hot because of it too. Always the same being held back crap, smarks complain but look at it. The evidence is right here. Kofi Kingston of all people.


Problem is that such booking is rarely organic. People only get behind the talent in question because they think they are overlooked / under appreciated. But once they make it to the top, win the big one and so are no longer "underdog" the fans move on to the next overlooked / under appreciated talent to support them instead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok if Kofi pins Joe after being smashed through a table and being battered by 3 opponents Joe is officially buried again. There better be some fucking interference from this point on for kofi to get wins, cause each guy he pins clean from this point on will be buried hard.


If Rey does not help Kofi win, then WWE writers are idiots


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmao they came off break with another head lock. Someone check on Cornette


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nikki Cross watching under the table. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

lol @ all the nerds cheerleading for Kofi in the backround.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are acting like Kofi is gonna have a long 6 month reign or something. He will win at Mania and lose the title within 60 days. Its not that bad let it be.


The issue is he's going over nearly every upper mid carder and main eventer in one match, and this is the 2nd time he's gonna do it. Its just ridiculous and makes everyone that loses to him look bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Christ man a lot of folk annoyed that the fans want Kofi lol. Like is it really a leap for a multiple time IC, US, and Tag champ who's hot with momentum to get a title shot. Who was the better choice?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is doo doo


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I am off board if Kofi wins this match clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Christ man a lot of folk annoyed that the fans want Kofi lol. Like is it really a leap for a multiple time IC, US, and Tag champ who's hot with momentum to get a title shot. Who was the better choice?


Joe. Aj. Even boreton.

Kofi is a comedy act.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Problem is that such booking is rarely organic. People only get behind the talent in question because they think they are overlooked / under appreciated. But once they make it to the top, win the big one and so are no longer "underdog" the fans move on to the next overlooked / under appreciated talent to support them instead.


 Who knows how many underdog/underappreciated-a-manias were going to see....

These days people love to complain until they get their way. 

There's tiers to this shit and when you start having fans mess with it you only drag everyone else down to that person's level.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

WTF, TDE gif guy's twitter account has been suspended


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Who was the better choice?


the same choices over and over again. the ones we all complained about already for hogging up main event scene.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nicky Midss said:


> Joe. Aj. Even boreton.
> 
> Kofi is a comedy act.


Joe who has lost numerous times

AJ who has fought Bryan numerous times and lost

Orton a heel in a heel vs heel match. 

Poor ideas all 3 of them


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow poor Joe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep Joe's buried.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Kofi pins Joe clean right here Ill drink urine


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should have Joe snap and get himself disqualified so he doesn't loose clean.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Joe lmaooooo


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A fucking roll up, ridiculous.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe is the perfect guy to lay down for someone entering the main event scene, since his match with Kurt Angle in 2008 that has been his wrestling career.

At least in WWe he is not being abducted by ninjas.....yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

really WWE, he did that clean
another champion loses clean 
WWE is the worst


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

What a surprise Smackdown already better after 30 mins than Raw for 3 hours in building Wrestlemania.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> The issue is he's going over nearly every upper mid carder and main eventer in one match, and this is the 2nd time he's gonna do it. Its just ridiculous and makes everyone that loses to him look bad.


If he beats Joe or Orton clean then yes that would be an issue, but at this point it doesn't even matter. The company is fucked beyond fucked creatively and WM is already a bust. I'm just trying to enjoy it for what it is. Another underdog story.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Gotta make Kofi look strong


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is fucking stupid lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Kofi pins Joe clean right here Ill drink urine




I got a cup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> The issue is he's going over nearly every upper mid carder and main eventer in one match, and this is the 2nd time he's gonna do it. Its just ridiculous and makes everyone that loses to him look bad.


Thats a straight up lie

Rowan and Cesaro have never been upper midcard or main eventers. So where's the foul?

Sheamus was an upper midcarder and former main eventer. But right now he's been a tag guy for 3 years, so where's the foul?

Now Joe was a roll up so where's the foul? Is Joe not good enough to survive a roll up?

Is Orton not good enough to survive a loss to Kofi?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> They should have Joe snap and get himself disqualified so he doesn't loose clean.


Well so much for that idea.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im on a stream at work im behind fuck this


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

lol joe


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

No matter what you think of Kofi as a wrestler, the man is fit as fuck. He has taken some bumps tonight and still is pretty damn crisp in selling those moves.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

20 minutes left, I think after Randy someone else is coming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> Joe. Aj. Even boreton.
> 
> 
> 
> Kofi is a comedy act.


But the fans want the comedy act more than they want Joe, AJ, and Orton. So why should they get the spot over him?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hes gonna beat all these guys clean while surviving multiple post match beatdowns?


Fuck all this


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Styles is going to screw Orton to seal Kofi's victory then. 

Joe losing clean not exactly the best booking but oh well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> the same choices over and over again. the ones we all complained about already for hogging up main event scene.


The best is if Kofi was being ignored most would rightfully be dogging Vince for not listening to fans and not to mention accusing him of racism lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> 20 minutes left, I think after Randy someone else is coming.




Yeah Vince with a ticket to Wrestlemania for Kofi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Why the hell is Nikki Cross watching the match backstage and rooting for Kofi? Why someone like her even care about Kofi becoming WWE Champion?

Speaking of people who shouldn't be inerested. Why are the Usos backstage cheering on Kofi? Aren't they suppose to be heels?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHAHA Joe is ruined. It's surprising that Vince doesn't like him even though he is Samoan.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Woah wait a second my ladies the IIconics won tonight! damn (missed the first hour)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

prosperwithdeen said:


> If he beats Joe or Orton clean then yes that would be an issue, but at this point it doesn't even matter. The company is fucked beyond fucked creatively and WM is already a bust. I'm just trying to enjoy it for what it is. Another underdog story.


Well he just beat Joe, watch him beat Orton as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Thats a straight up lie
> 
> Rowan and Cesaro have never been upper midcard or main eventers. So where's the foul?
> 
> ...


Joe is a champion, he is the only one who should not be closing clean to Kofi.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, I can only hope that the Samoa Joe super fans don't commit suicide.

I'll admit, having Joe get pinned clean was a dumb idea. This gauntlet was doing pretty well until then.

AJ Styles will distract Orton. I don't remember even seeing him in the group backstage. By the way, Nikki Cross sighting! Good to see that she is still alive.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y'all never happy lol. The gauntlet has been fine. Only thing I would have changed is Rey costing Joe, but I'm not gonna get all pissy about it. They just trying to make Kofi look real strong.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> Why the hell is Nikki Cross watching the match backstage and rooting for Kofi? Why someone like her even care about Kofi becoming WWE Champion?
> 
> Speaking of people who shouldn't be inerested. Why are the Usos backstage cheering on Kofi? Aren't they suppose to be heels?


Well the 1st one is easy. Apparently that is all they can think of for her to do. At least she got some TV time which is more than be said for the rest of Sanity who they have apparently forgotten about again..

On the Usos..ya got me there..


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Well he just beat Joe, watch him beat Orton as well.


Holy shit man that legit blew my mind LOL. Vince truly hates Joe.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's funny how roll up losses are considered not really putting someone over if someone like Reigns or Cena loses that way. But apparently a roll up loss is a burial for Joe.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STUPID :HA


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Told y’all he would pull out the “stupid” line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Stupid!"

Vintage Orton! :cole


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

RamPaige said:


> Why the hell is Nikki Cross watching the match backstage and rooting for Kofi? Why someone like her even care about Kofi becoming WWE Champion?
> 
> Speaking of people who shouldn't be inerested. Why are the Usos backstage cheering on Kofi? Aren't they suppose to be heels?


Even if they are, they have been shown to have a lot of respect for the New Day so it makes sense for them to be cheering on Kofi


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Hahahha, he did it. Thats pretty funny.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Where is that guy who said he will drink urine if Joe lost clean?? Drink that piss you piece of shit!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

_"Kofi is burying the SDL talent"_...wah wah wah

- The Bar are midcarders that has already jobbed clean to Kofi.
- Rowan is useless, not even a lowcarder.
- Samoa Joe is a midcarder.

Randy Orton is the only big name on this match and Kofi has wins over Orton since 2009.

It's as if some had never seen a wrestling show before.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Orton is retarded. Why didn't he just RKO him lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Joe is a champion, he is the only one who should not be closing clean to Kofi.


Are roll up losses really "clean"? Like say if Cena or Reigns lost that way would you be saying they put someone over clean?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol at that "STUPID" from Orton


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Might be the cynical side of me talking, but why do I feel like we’re heading towards a heart breaking RKO to end this.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They brought up 2009 yep they’re gonna pretend this was long term..I’ll take it. Better then pretending it never happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Might be the cynical side of me talking, but why do I feel like we’re heading towards a heart breaking RKO to end this.


Because it could happen lol


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's funny how roll up losses are considered not really putting someone over if someone like Reigns or Cena loses that way. But apparently a roll up loss is a burial for Joe.


Losing in general to somebody who's been beaten up for 30 minutes while you're fresh is a burial. Roll up, or not.

Garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Might be the cynical side of me talking, but why do I feel like we’re heading towards a heart breaking RKO to end this.


That would be a hell of a plot twist, I will say that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Samoa Joe losing to Kofi Kingston <img src="http://i.imgur.com/FA2CI9v.gif" border="0" alt="" title="fpalm" class="inlineimg" />

I blame the fans for this crap.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Might be the cynical side of me talking, but why do I feel like we’re heading towards a heart breaking RKO to end this.




They should go all out with a punt. Just this once. That would be great heart break. I still think it’ll be funny if Vince trolls Kofi with a ticket to Mania. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> It's funny how roll up losses are considered not really putting someone over if someone like Reigns or Cena loses that way. But apparently a roll up loss is a burial for Joe.


Its a burial when the guy doing it was put through a freaking table and been through 3 other opponents beforehand already, Joe not beating him within 2 minutes even looked dumb.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

im confused what is Kevin Owens doing at Mania now then?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Are roll up losses really "clean"? Like say if Cena or Reigns lost that way would you be saying they put someone over clean?


How is a roll up loss not clean? He didn't cheat to win. Roll ups without pulling the tights is clean.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Slackly said:


> Nikki Cross sighting! Good to see that she is still alive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Losing in general to somebody who's been beaten up for 30 minutes while you're fresh is a burial. Roll up, or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Garbage.


So for instance anybody who didn't win the the Rumble from the 30 spot was buried. I mean how do you get thrown out when you're the freshest right?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> _"Kofi is burying the SDL talent"_...wah wah wah
> 
> - The Bar are midcarders that has already jobbed clean to Kofi.
> - Rowan is useless, not even a lowcarder.
> ...


 Stop being silly. It is a burial for guys like Joe and Orton to be losing to Kofi Kingston.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

roblewis87 said:


> im confused what is Kevin Owens doing at Mania now then?




My guess is either Andre battle royal, or a special WM edition of the KO show


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Donnie said:


> Stop being silly. It is a burial for guys like Joe and Orton to be losing to Kofi Kingston.


Good to know Orton was buried in 2009 when he lost to Kofi.....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA KOFI IS GONNA WIN CLEAN


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Its a burial when the guy doing it was put through a freaking table and been through 3 other opponents beforehand already, Joe not beating him within 3 minutes even looked dumb.


Okay so Bryan buried Orton and Batista at Mania right? Dude had a hard match with HHH, got beat down, did a stretcher job. Fucking buried Orton and Batista, they're losers nobody takes serious now right?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> im confused what is Kevin Owens doing at Mania now then?


If Owens does not get a match at WM but Shane does 

SMH


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> So for instance anybody who didn't win the the Rumble from the 30 spot was buried. I mean how do you get thrown out when you're the freshest right?


The Royal Rumble, a Battle Royal are completely different beasts. This was essentially a one on one match between a fresh Joe, and a beaten up Kofi coming off already competing 30 minutes.

He was pinned 1-2-3, clean, he wasn't thrown over the top rope. 

Buried.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Okay so Bryan buried Orton and Batista at Mania right? Dude had a hard match with HHH, got beat down, did a stretcher job. Fucking buried Orton and Batista, they're losers nobody takes serious now right?


I can't even take you seriously right now
You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> So for instance anybody who didn't win the the Rumble from the 30 spot was buried. I mean how do you get thrown out when you're the freshest right?


Being tossed over the top rope isn't the same as being pinned 1 2 3 and usually has nothing to do with how fresh you are, it can just happen and sometimes you can't control it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Such a waste for Owens, he should have returned after WM.

They clearly have no WM plans lined up for him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Such a waste for Owens, he should have returned after WM.
> 
> They clearly have no plans for him at WM.


I think they did (WWE title match) but Kofi getting over fucked it all up


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Get ready for Vince to give him a ticket to Mania. Hopefully he’s in the 100 section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I would take the KO Show at Mania over the Elias concert.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Lmfaoooooo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> The Royal Rumble, a Battle Royal are completely different beasts. This was essentially a one on one match between a fresh Joe, and a beaten up Kofi coming off already competing 30 minutes.
> 
> He was pinned 1-2-3, clean, he wasn't thrown over the top rope.
> 
> Buried.


That's arguably a worse burial. You couldn't even throw the tired guy out the fucking ring lol



birthday_massacre said:


> I can't even take you seriously right now
> You are embarrassing yourself.


Funny, grown men crying burial because one of their favorites lost a SmackDown match is what I can't take serious and consider embarrassing. But hey y'all are right Joe will never recover will always go "hey you lost to Kofi in that one gauntlet match"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here comes Vinny Mac....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Okay so Bryan buried Orton and Batista at Mania right? Dude had a hard match with HHH, got beat down, did a stretcher job. Fucking buried Orton and Batista, they're losers nobody takes serious now right?


Not the same thing, it was a triple threat match, now if he beat them in a handicapped match and Batista and Orton didn't turn on each other then he would've buried them.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How did new day get out there so fast lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kofi got them fruit rollups on lock down.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Orton's shoulder was up..


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm sorry, but that is a fucking joke. He beat them all clean? Fuck off.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This was pretty horrible. Kofi buried smackdowns entire roster with this match tonight.

Very poor booking.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watch one more opponent come out or a heel turn from Big E and X...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is bullshit and a half


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Vince actually say what match at Mania Kofi would get? I don't remember. Did he say that he'd give him a title match? Cos I wouldn't put it past WWE....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Not how I would have done it but he beat Joe and Orton by rolling them up. They ain't buried :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He's goin to Mania brothas :dance


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Roll ups, such lazy booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> That's arguably a worse burial. You couldn't even throw the tired guy out the fucking ring lol
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, grown men crying burial because one of their favorites lost a SmackDown match is what I can't take serious and consider embarrassing. But hey y'all are right Joe will never recover will always go "hey you lost to Kofi in that one gauntlet match"


Joe isnt even one of my favorites. But you can't even be objective. Its like you never watched wrestling before.

I am not claiming Joe is buried. I am just saying its dumb you have yet another champion losing clean in a non title match.

Its stupid. If anyone was going to get DQ'd it should have been Joe


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Why would I care about his Wrestlemania match now? He just beat five men in a row. 

Also Orton's shoulder was up. State of your reffing.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Told yaaaallllllllll HAHAHAHAHAHA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't understand why they had to go this route. Kofi was already over. 1 big match would had suffice.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahah, Vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Not the same thing, it was a triple threat match, now if he beat them in a handicapped match and Batista and Orton didn't turn on each then he would've buried them.


How's it different? They tried to double team him and take him out. Homie came back and made Batista tap. Burial


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

too much


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

If he pins dbry....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Stupid. Lars or someone woulda been better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is overkill and getting stupid now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ONE STEP CLOSER TO KOFI MANIA said:


> Not how I would have done it but he beat Joe and Orton by rolling them up. They ain't buried


Nah they're buried bro, nobody will ever take them serious.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> That's arguably a worse burial. You couldn't even throw the tired guy out the fucking ring lol
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, grown men crying burial because one of their favorites lost a SmackDown match is what I can't take serious and consider embarrassing. But hey y'all are right Joe will never recover will always go "hey you lost to Kofi in that one gauntlet match"


No it's not. It takes a split second mistake to get thrown over the ropes, or eliminate yourself indirectly. Getting pinned by a beat-down Kofi is far worse.

Sad episode tonight, just sad.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah sure give the Wrestlemania title match away here and now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So realistically you give away the mania match in a 5 minute throw away if he wins?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You guys still like this shit?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Kofi just pinned Orton and Joe clean back to back, what do you all have to say now? that was ridiculous, is he fucking superman now?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hulk Kingston. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Since when Bryan and Vince get along?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Them kicks :mj4


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*I knew they are going to over book another title match and they are doing here in the Kofi/Bryan storyline. fpalm*_


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God this story is ass.

Orton and Joe beaten clean.

Fuck off.

Now Bryan, what is it with this convoluted crap they're doing with everything fpalm


----------



## TheFeitan (Oct 4, 2018)

Bryan HAS to squash him or at least win this clean


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is extremely stupid and it's going to be even more stupid 6 months from now when Kofi is back to being a mid card jobber.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is so fucking stupid. Kofi is now a superhero, apparently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Joe isnt even one of my favorites. But you can't even be objective. Its like you never watched wrestling before.
> 
> I am not claiming Joe is buried. I am just saying its dumb you have yet another champion losing clean in a non title match.
> 
> Its stupid. If anyone was going to get DQ'd it should have been Joe


No you're acting like you've never watched wrestling before. If WWE was some place where champions never ever lost on TV I'd get it. But they've never been that company. Hell most title shots come from beating the champion on free TB?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Xavier and Big E are losers for not taking out Daniel Bryan on the ramp.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

I wish I was younger and dumber, so this wouldn't feel so forced to me..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> How's it different? They tried to double team him and take him out. Homie came back and made Batista tap. Burial


Yeah and he probably wouldn't have if Orton and Batista didn't turn on each other in the match.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kofi botched the SOS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So who's going to down play this night by Kofi as not one of the greatest performances in WWE history?


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

So his dying wish was to be black cena ....


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Xenoblade said:


> I wish I was younger and dumber, so this wouldn't feel so forced to me..


 Leave it to the WWE to make something which was organic at first to be this forced.

They fed Orton and Joe for this shit. No wonder this company has zero stars when Jabronis are beating their top stars clean.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Xavier and Big E are losers for not taking out Daniel Bryan on the ramp.


Vince said Kofi will not go to Wrestlemania if they did.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Kofi getting booked three times stronger than the guy who’s supposed to be able to beat Lesnar. Hahaha


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

finalnight said:


> Xavier and Big E are losers for not taking out Daniel Bryan on the ramp.


They're babyfaces. Why would they do that?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Kofi and Becky Lynch were both having organic, babyface super pushes from the crowd.

WWE finds a way to hurt both of them dramatically in the past few months.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

This has been one of the dumbest hours of WWE TV I've ever seen. I'm sorry but having Joe and Orton both lose to Kofi is ridiculous.

He's a flash in the pan, I honestly can't stand this storyline.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

After like 10 years its wild to see Kofi getting pushed like this. Sucks that it was at quite a few people's expense like Joe or Owens. But man I have really enjoyed this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is going to go off the air with no finish isnt it lol

that just got that in under the wire lol

So the WWE wasted an hour just to do that ha ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

troubleman1218 said:


> Kofi botched the SOS


Homie tired bruh.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What a way to really kill his momentum. Nobody wanted fucking prime Hogan booking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

People know roll ups arent clean? It's a suprise gotcha win that shows the person didn't get beat outright. Jesus how can some people be so dense


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How's it different? They tried to double team him and take him out. Homie came back and made Batista tap. Burial


Also don't forget that super Bryan was "injured" leading to the match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the fuck was the point of the gauntlet if that's how it ends?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. RIP Kofi


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Well what a complete and utter waste of time that was.

Awful episode.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Also don't forget that super Bryan was "injured" leading to the match.


But it's different though don't forget lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Homie tired bruh.


I know, still looks painful though.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Everything about the new day sucks. Fuck off with that entire shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good twist there at the end. Makes ya wanna watch for next week to see what happens.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What was the point of that gauntlet match? A whole bleedin hour for nothing


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SD has jumped the shark. This is horrible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn! 

So what next... loving this cliffhanger!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Horrible finish and show. Geez.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> People know roll ups are clean? It's a suprise gotcha win that shows the person didn't get beat outright. Jesus how can some people be so dense


Folk want to cry about Kofi burying people, so fuck calling a roll up what it is.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Well that happened, another overbooked mess.

Episode started great with an excellent promo from The Miz but then it gradually got worse.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Vince beating 5 guys just to lose to Bryan is just dumb


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Good gauntlet match, but that was stupid how it turned out. Kofi was in position to even get his foot on the ropes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So AJ and Orton got no build for this week just so we could see a hr of this average at best match? fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Vince said Kofi will not go to Wrestlemania if they did.


I thought he said that they only had to leave the ring not that they had to not touch Bryan on their way out.

Honestly they made new day look like a bunch of beta bitches at this point. Any other faction or group would have already taken out Vince at this point.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Expect to see Kofi Vs Bryan Vs Owens at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This WM season has been complete shit. I can’t wait for the day Vince is gone and this shit company might improve. If these shows aren’t outright canceled within a few years.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Leave it to the WWE to make something which was organic at first to be this forced.
> 
> They fed Orton and Joe for this shit. No wonder this company has zero stars when Jabronis are beating their top stars clean.


My guess is WWE is doing it on purpose to try and get the fans to boo Kofi like they did Roman because he was shoved down our throats so he wouldn't have to push Kofi anymore But it did not work


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

So you have him go over half of the roster just to have him lose? Dear god that’s bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> What was the point of that gauntlet match? A whole bleedin hour for nothing


Because most will want to see how Kofi responds next week?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So tonight they told us no one should ever beat Kofi in a one on one match ever again cause the dude is god and can go through half the roster. Its an utter miracle they didn't have kofi go over Bryan as well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> This WM season has been complete shit. I can’t wait for the day Vince is gone and this shit company might improve. If these shows aren’t outright canceled within a few years.


I just can't wait until AEW starts lol

Hope more and more WWE stars go there. Would love to see Owens and Zayn go there once their contracts are up


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Whoever booked that match needs to realize what a stupid decision it was to have Kofi go clean over Orton, Joe, Sheamus and Cesaro on the same night. This is the worst booked match of all time.

Of all the opponents, it was Rowan who looked the strongest :beckylol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, Vince beating 5 guys just to lose to Bryan is just dumb


 Roll up on Orton was botched and the attempted roll up on Bryan. Match was average at best, nothing that should be getting a hr of a 2 hr show.

I remember when Brock and Kurt an iron match on SD these days we have Kofi Kingston running the gauntlet. Yikes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Damn. RIP Kofi




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108186624049975302


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So you have him go over half of the roster just to have him lose? Dear god that’s bad.


 People like to pretend SD is amazing but it hits the same lows as Raw, just not as consistently. If it was 3 hrs long it would be just as bad as Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugg this... it's time Linda showed up and put things right once and for all.

#HoldOnKofiLindasComing


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There was no interference!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :Rollins:bryanlol:kobelol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So tonight they told us no one should ever beat Kofi in a one on one match ever again cause the dude is god and can go through half the roster. Its an utter miracle they didn't have kofi go over Bryan as well.


yeah Kofi has been 50/50 at best the past 10 years and now no one can beat him. Its soo dumb


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Overbooked to hell, 

He's already been through two gauntlet matches essentially, the crowd is into it, weeks away from mania. Half a show dedicated to his journey and going over the US Champ and Orton clean when they both have big matches at Mania, great for momentum. 

What the hell is this kind of Vince character. Vince vs The WWE Universe. 

We will push your favourites then troll you and screw you over right when you get your moment. 

What kind of message is that sending out about your product.

The way WWE books things these days Kofi will win the WWE title next Tuesday and lose it back to Bryan at Mania.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Because most will want to see how Kofi responds next week?




How do you expect him to react? He’ll complain and demand another opportunity. 

This is just pointlessly dragging things along. An hour long gauntlet match resulting in zero progress for the story


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Unbelievable how bad that was, I try to be positive on here but this storyline is ridiculous man. This is the build to Mania, I don't need a long gauntlet match with all the focus on one person, with basically nothing else being built and guys taking losses, they don't need to build Kofi like this, it's dumb.

Anyway, The Miz and that promo were amazing and very bummed by the lack of Asuka.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And the horrible underdog babyface booking strikes again.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Didn't watch because I knew what was going to happen and sure enough it happened. They just buried half the SD roster to put over a career mid-carder who will be a transitional champion at best.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

If Kofi was really this good that he could beat 3 main-eventers and Cesaro who is a very good wrestler in his own right, where the hell was he all these years? Makes no sense kayfabe-wise.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Vince doesnt put AJ against Kofi next.

I was getting worried AJ would be next to eat a clean pin to Kofi.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Himiko said:


> How do you expect him to react? He’ll complain and demand another opportunity.
> 
> This is just pointlessly dragging things along. An hour long gauntlet match resulting in zero progress for the story


But folk will want to see how he reacts and what comes from it, what's so hard to get about that. There was progress, it just the progress wasn't Kofi going to Mania. It was seeing how far Vince will go to make sure Kofi gets fucked over.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who got hurt more after tonight - Joe or Orton?

Kofi pinned Orton clean at EC too :lol :fpalm :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> If Kofi was really this good that he could beat 3 main-eventers and Cesaro who is a very good wrestler in his own right, where the hell was he all these years? Makes no sense kayfabe-wise.


If you listened to the promos according to Kofi it's because he's never really been given a chance to shine.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It would of been better if they had Rowan loose clean and have Joe and Orton get themselves disqualified.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how some act as if its fine cause they was rollups, dude was worn out, went through 3 opponents and a table, Joe not walking in there and just slapping on the coquina clutch and winning in 10 seconds looked dumb. Then on top of that Orton comes out after he had been through Joe so now its been 4 opponents and even he can't get the job done, yet we're supposed to be excited about him vs Styles when he couldn't even beat a battered Kofi.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> If you listened to the promos according to Kofi it's because he's never really been given a chance to shine.


 Kofi is a flavour of the month, after WM no one is going to give a fuck about him because they know he's not really on that level.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Himiko said:


> How do you expect him to react? He’ll complain and demand another opportunity.
> 
> This is just pointlessly dragging things along. An hour long gauntlet match resulting in zero progress for the story


Joe and Orton losing clean when one holds a title and the other is about to face AJ doesn't say much about their credentials either. 

The Bryan stuff at the end was totally unnecessary. 

We get it Bryan is the polar opposite of Bryan at WM30. 

Just have him beat him down and be done with it .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Who got hurt more after tonight - Joe or Orton?
> 
> Kofi pinned Orton clean at EC too  :fpalm


Folk that are upset with Kofi's push got hurt the most tongiht


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> But folk will want to see how he reacts and what comes from it, what's so hard to get about that. There was progress, it just the progress wasn't Kofi going to Mania. It was seeing how far Vince will go to make sure Kofi gets fucked over.


Stuff like this is only WWE toying with the fan's investment. Vince thinks it is cool to overbook and drag the underdog babyface stuff to hell. What happens is that either the fans lose interest or they turn on the wrestler.

Tonight's booking of Kofi was downright ridiculous. Do that continuously and the fans will get tired of it.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Who got hurt more after tonight - Joe or Orton?
> 
> Kofi pinned Orton clean at EC too :lol :fpalm :lol


Joe. He's going absolutely nowhere in WWE. Orton has already had 13 title reigns and doesn't care anymore. He's just there for a paycheck.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Folk that are upset with Kofi's push got hurt the most tongiht


 Sorry for having standards and wanting some consistency.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Kofi could respond all he wants next week. Tonight was the perfect opportunity to go through with this and the crowd was really into. 

If Vince really wanted to stick it to Kofi, he could have gave him the opportunity he earned, but made himself the special guest referee to the match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well if WWEs goal is to kill off Kofis and others momentum before WrestleMania gets here then they are doing a great job after that gauntlet match.

Seriously, the heel US Champion shouldn't be pinned by a roll up from a guy who had faced 3 guys before him in the same night when Mania is literally weeks away.

Certain parts of the show was an overbooked mess.

The gauntlet should have ended after Kofi beat Orton because they are dragging this "Kofis redemption" out way too long.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orton is looking like a massive underdog going into the match with AJ.

This dude has been eating clean pins to Kofi fucking Kingston.

Story wise he has no hope against AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Props to Bryan for the clean win over Super Kofi. :bryan

It's been one year since his miraculous return and I'm pleased to see him still healthy and performing so well. :yes

Strange booking for the match but Bryan had to win against a tired Kofi who had already beaten him clean twice recently. Since triple threats are so desirable, make it one with Bryan, KO, and Kofi. Hell add Roman to the Seth/Lesnar match too. :bryanlol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

This proves that many here that praises the AE never really saw the product.

Stone Cold DESTROYED the entire roster clean week after week on his way to the main event of WM. Call me when Kofi Kingston defeats peak Big Show clean on a throw away match.

Orton and Joe have their own storylines leading to WM 35, and neither includes the WWE championship, nobody cares about them "losing" to Kofi Kingston, the only ones that care are the one who are supposed to be "above the kayfabe aspects of the business" fans that ironically get easily work by a pain by the number company like WWE.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> If Kofi was really this good that he could beat 3 main-eventers and Cesaro who is a very good wrestler in his own right, where the hell was he all these years? Makes no sense kayfabe-wise.


This is stupid. Thats like saying why didn't Shawn Michaels or Bret become champ all the years they were in the business? It took them so long!!!. I swear people just make up shit when someone they like is getting pushed.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But folk will want to see how he reacts and what comes from it, what's so hard to get about that. There was progress, it just the progress wasn't Kofi going to Mania. It was seeing how far Vince will go to make sure Kofi gets fucked over.




I think it’s just pointlessly prolonging the inevitable at this point. We’ve seen Kofi get screwed and his reaction to that already, this will just be more of the same. They gave us an hour long match only to give us no real conclusion, so we’re just back to where we were


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> If you listened to the promos according to Kofi it's because he's never really been given a chance to shine.


That doesn't make any sense at all. Okay, he was never given a one on one chance but he has been involved in multiple Chamber matches for the title. He's been involved in several MITB matches and Royal Rumble matches. Surely a wrestler capable of beating Orton (13 time world champ), Sheamus (4 time world champ), Samoa Joe (who is a main-eventer) and Cesaro (who has been booked stronger than Kofi in both their respective careers) clean could be good enough to win a MITB match or a Royal Rumble. Like I said, it makes no sense kayfabe-wise and this is the worst booked match in recent memory. And in kayfabe, if he was such a good wrestler, why would he choose to play with pancakes instead of challenging for the title? He couldn't have suddenly become Superman.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This proves that many here that praises the AE never really saw the product.
> 
> Stone Cold DESTROYED the entire roster clean week after week on his way to the main event of WM. Call me when Kofi Kingston defeats peak Big Show clean on a throw away match.
> 
> Orton and Joe have their own storylines leading to WM 35, and neither includes the WWE championship, nobody cares about them "losing" to Kofi Kingston, the only ones that care are the one who are supposed to be "above the kayfabe aspects of the business" fans that ironically get easily work by a pain by the number company like WWE.


Thats STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN. Kofi is not....This is fucking stupid Im not going here.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

:lmao people still taking Rapshepard seriously. Same dude said the shield turned heel in that 1000 page thread. 

WWE never pushes people, they only do so to bury others.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Did some dude really compare SCSA's booking to Kofi's :lmao

My god with fans like this no wonder shit is so dire.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> This is stupid. Thats like saying why didn't Shawn Michaels or Bret become champ all the years they were in the business? It took them so long!!!. I swear people just make up shit when someone they like is getting pushed.


This is not the same thing at all. They never had Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart beat Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage and other main-eventers on the same night. This level of Superman booking was totally unnecessary and badly affects the wrestlers who took the pin. It makes them look pathetic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This proves that many here that praises the AE never really saw the product.
> 
> Stone Cold DESTROYED the entire roster clean week after week on his way to the main event of WM. Call me when Kofi Kingston defeats peak Big Show clean on a throw away match.


Stone Cold was a massive draw during his time and one of the greatest wrestlers of all time. There was a lot of return to their investment in him.

Not at all comparable to Kofi who has amounted to nothing more than a comedic tag team specialist after being 11 years with the company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> :lmao people still taking Rapshepard seriously. Same dude said the shield turned heel in that 1000 page thread.
> 
> WWE never pushes people, they only do so to bury others.


 He's a WWE apologist who tries to rationalise all the dumb shit the company does.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> This is not the same thing at all. They never had Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart beat Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage and other main-eventers on the same night. This level of Superman booking was totally unnecessary and badly affects the wrestlers who took the pin. It makes them look pathetic.


It wasn't superman booking, it was sneaky roll up victories. Stop trying to make your narrative fit just because you don't like the Kofi push, and since when is Jobber Joe and a way past his prome orton main eventers?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So now the question is how does Kofi get back into Wrestlemania? They didn't do all this and not include Kofi in Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> This is not the same thing at all. They never had Shawn Michaels or Bret Hart beat Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage and other main-eventers on the same night. This level of Superman booking was totally unnecessary and badly affects the wrestlers who took the pin. It makes them look pathetic.


4 out of those 5 are midcarders like Kofi and Orton has been on the midcard since 2017


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This proves that many here that praises the AE never really saw the product.
> 
> Stone Cold DESTROYED the entire roster clean week after week on his way to the main event of WM. Call me when Kofi Kingston defeats peak Big Show clean on a throw away match.
> 
> Orton and Joe have their own storylines leading to WM 35, and neither includes the WWE championship, nobody cares about them "losing" to Kofi Kingston, the only ones that care are the one who are supposed to be "above the kayfabe aspects of the business" fans that ironically get easily work by a pain by the number company like WWE.


Stopped reading after you put Stone Cold Steve Austin in the same paragraph with fucking Kofi Kingston.

Really? Stone cold was jacked, had the right looks and mic skills to make it all believable and was already the established face of the company .

Kofi is a nobody. A career midcarder who has done absolutely nothing interesting as a singles star in years besides a few RR stunts and has one of the worst looks in history as well as mic skills that makes Roman Reigns looks like The Rick.

This storyline is dumb, fuck Kofi


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> It wasn't superman booking, it was sneaky roll up victories. Stop trying to make your narrative fit just because you don't like the Kofi push


 Regardless, neither guy should be eating pins.

Joe is a new champion and Randy Orton is Randy fucking Orton. He's above taking pins to mid to low card geeks, these losses only hurt him.

You can't Cena him, get him to a level where pins against him mean nothing.

When that happens and the said star finally gets a win against a big star, it only drags the other guy down. There's a reason why there's power tiers in stories.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Becky's the new Stone Cold. Kofi's the new Stone Cold. Next month No Way Jose will be the new Stone Cold.

I'm convinced some people here never saw Stone Cold.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Stuff like this is only WWE toying with the fan's investment. Vince thinks it is cool to overbook and drag the underdog babyface stuff to hell. What happens is that either the fans lose interest or they turn on the wrestler.
> 
> Tonight's booking of Kofi was downright ridiculous. Do that continuously and the fans will get tired of it.


I don't disagree that prolonging could be an issue. But I don't think it will be the case when Mania is so close. 



Donnie said:


> Sorry for having standards and wanting some consistency.


What was inconsistent? The man that's having the best run of his career and has a lot of momentum, won some matches what's the issue? Well besides YOU don't like Kofi



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> This proves that many here that praises the AE never really saw the product.
> 
> Stone Cold DESTROYED the entire roster clean week after week on his way to the main event of WM. Call me when Kofi Kingston defeats peak Big Show clean on a throw away match.
> 
> Orton and Joe have their own storylines leading to WM 35, and neither includes the WWE championship, nobody cares about them "losing" to Kofi Kingston, the only ones that care are the one who are supposed to be "above the kayfabe aspects of the business" fans that ironically get easily work by a pain by the number company like WWE.


Fucking facts, if they think this is a burial imagine how they'd react to how Austin did the Corporate Ministry lol



Himiko said:


> I think it’s just pointlessly prolonging the inevitable at this point. We’ve seen Kofi get screwed and his reaction to that already, this will just be more of the same. They gave us an hour long match only to give us no real conclusion, so we’re just back to where we were


Agree to disagree with the combination of his surprise hotness and short time to Mania, I don't really think the giving it some stretch is so bad. 



emerald-fire said:


> That doesn't make any sense at all. Okay, he was never given a one on one chance but he has been involved in multiple Chamber matches for the title. He's been involved in serveral MITB matches and Royal Rumble matches. Surely a wrestler capable of beating Orton (13 time world champ), Sheamus (4 time world champ), Samoa Joe (who is main-eventer) and Cesaro (who has been booked stronger than Kofi in both their respective careers) clean could be good enough to win a MITB match or a Royal Rumble. Like I said, it makes no sense kayfabe-wise and this is the worst booked match in recent memory. And in kayfabe, if he was such a good wrestler, why would he choose to play with pancakes instead of challenging for the title? He couldn't have suddenly become Superman.


Nah you're just being obtuse because you can. Many a bench players have came off the bench to show out and never look back. That's where Kofi is at now. He was given a chance and he showed out.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Regardless, neither guy should be eating pins.
> 
> Joe is a new champion and Randy Orton is Randy fucking Orton. He's above taking pins to mid to low card geeks, these losses only hurt him.
> 
> You can't Cena him, get him to a level where pins against him mean nothing.


They can eat a pin if it's not meant to be clean. And Orton can lose no problem. If Orton took a break TODAY and came back next year you aren't going to be like "oh Orton is a scrub he got pinned by Kofi" It's Orton, no one would give a shit because they would be happy to have him back. His legacy is cemented


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

KingCosmos said:


> It wasn't superman booking, it was sneaky roll up victories. Stop trying to make your narrative fit just because you don't like the Kofi push


Kofi fights Sheamus and Cesaro in two fairly long matches, gets destroyed by Rowan. And you're telling me Samoa Joe is then incapable of finishing him off? And after that, Randy Orton is incapable of finishing him off? And then, he still goes on to have a competitive match with Daniel Bryan. That _is_ Superman booking. Roll up victories are technically clean wins. 

There is no narrative. Kofi can have his moment at WM but there is no need to make everyone else look like a joke along the way. Calling a bad booking decision bad is not trying to make any narrative fit. There is no narrative.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Guys

Bruno
Hogan
Bret
Shawn
Austin
Rock
Cena
Kofi


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> That doesn't make any sense at all. Okay, he was never given a one on one chance but he has been involved in multiple Chamber matches for the title. He's been involved in serveral MITB matches and Royal Rumble matches. Surely a wrestler capable of beating Orton (13 time world champ), Sheamus (4 time world champ), Samoa Joe (who is main-eventer) and Cesaro (who has been booked stronger than Kofi in both their respective careers) clean could be good enough to win a MITB match or a Royal Rumble. Like I said, it makes no sense kayfabe-wise and this is the worst booked match in recent memory. And in kayfabe, if he was such a good wrestler, why would he choose to play with pancakes instead of challenging for the title? He couldn't have suddenly become Superman.


Because in kayfabe he has never been as motivated as he is now, the same way Chris Benoit was a midcarder for years and for a few months he found his inner Superman and won the RR match entering as n1 and then defeated in back to back PPVs the likes of Triple H and Shawn Michaels clean.

I supposed the Benoit storyline was also inconsistent I mean he DECIDED to only used his superpowers/talent for a few months, he was just fooling around prior to 2004...

Also the same can be said about Eddie, Mark Henry and Christian.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Orton is looking like a massive underdog going into the match with AJ.
> 
> This dude has been eating clean pins to Kofi fucking Kingston.
> 
> Story wise he has no hope against AJ.


Kofi has been pinning Orton clean going back to 2009. Using your logic Orton as WWE champion was underdog at Wrestlemania 30 because Kofi beat him clean on Raw?






Btw are you going to critique every aspect of AEW booking like you do WWE?


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Donnie said:


> Regardless, neither guy should be eating pins.
> 
> Joe is a new champion and Randy Orton is Randy fucking Orton. He's above taking pins to mid to low card geeks, these losses only hurt him.
> 
> ...


Joe is US champion which is a worthless title and Orton is a midcarder.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Becky's the new Stone Cold. Kofi's the new Stone Cold. Next month No Way Jose will be the new Stone Cold.
> 
> I'm convinced some people here never saw Stone Cold.


If the IWC was around then people would be like "Man that Ringmaster is GARBAGE how am i supposed to believe in the push he is getting"


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Because in kayfabe he has never been as motivated as he is now, the same way Chris Benoit was a midcarder for years and for a few months he found his inner Superman and won the RR match entering as n1 and then defeated in back to back PPVs the likes of Triple H and Shawn Michaels clean.
> 
> I supposed the Benoit storyline was also inconsistent I mean he DECIDED to only used his superpowers/talent for a few months, he was just fooling around prior to 2004...
> 
> Also the same can be said about Eddie, Mark Henry and Christian.


I know how it works. But the fact still remains that none of them ever beat so many other wrestlers booked better than them on the same night making them look like a joke in the process.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I remember watching Austin. There isn’t a soul on the main roster that is in the same stratosphere as that guy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

At this point I'm better off staying away until WM is over.

There is nothing really engaging to watch for it, maybe things will pick up after the shake up because as is this is one of the least interesting WM builds in a long time.

Bandwagon fans ruin everything, cannot wait until the WWE figures out a way to shut them down.

Same fans disappear and move onto the next flavour of the month. That shit isn't sustainable and hurts the stars they've built. Stick to your tiers because it's certainly better than dragging everyone to "geek/just another guy" level.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BrokenFreakinNeck said:


> Joe is US champion which is a worthless title and Orton is a midcarder.


Regardless of what you perceive the US Championship of being, the Champion shouldn't be getting rolled up on and losing in a match less than 3 weeks away from Mania. There is even less to build Mysterio as an underdog vs. Joe now.

Ortons facing AJ Styles in less than 3 weeks from now. Surely they would want to build Orton up to be an actual threat to one of the top guys of the show.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Does any of this really matter anymore... I mean they put the title on Jinder Mahal. The guy from 3MB who didn't win a match his entire career. I'm more surprised you guys even care...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> If the IWC was around today people would be like "Man that Ringmaster is GARBAGE how am i supposed to believe in the push he is getting"


You're right. They would have been clamoring for Lenny Lane and Marc Mero to be the future of the business.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lariatoh! said:


> Does any of this really matter anymore... I mean they put the title on Jinder Mahal. The guy from 3MB who didn't win a match his entire career. I'm more surprised you guys even care...


 Yes and everyone shit on it.

Now a fan favorite is doing it they're content. Smarks are massive hypocrites.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lariatoh! said:


> Does any of this really matter anymore... I mean they put the title on Jinder Mahal. The guy from 3MB who didn't win a match his entire career. I'm more surprised you guys even care...


They at least tried to protect Jinder Mahal when he was the WWE Champion. Even though people hated him having the title because of his history before then, while being the Champ his finisher was the most protected and the dude wasn't about to get rolled up in a gauntlet match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> He's a WWE apologist who tries to rationalise all the dumb shit the company does.


I've noticed that about him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I use to blame the WWE entirely for being unable to create stars, but it's become apparent it's not all on them. The fans are just as much to blame.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

If a guy like Braun ran through this gauntlet before they completely destroyed him it would have been somewhat believable because he looks like a freak of nature.

Kofi is a stick man. He needs to eat a burger.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Donnie said:


> I use to blame the WWE entirely for being unable to create stars, but it's become apparent it's not all on them. The fans are just as much to blame.


The only fans wwe are left with are the brain dead gold fishing memory having zombies. 

Exact wwe demo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> I know how it works. But the fact still remains that none of them ever beat so many other wrestlers booked better than them on the same night making them look like a joke in the process.


Joe literally was pinned last week and has been a punching back all 2018

Cesaro and Sheamus have been losing to the NXT tag teams and Shane and Miz before tonight

Rowan has had 2 matches since returning

But sure, they have been booked better :eyeroll


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BrokenFreakingNeck said:


> The only fans wwe are left with are the brain dead gold fishing memory having zombies.
> 
> Exact wwe demo.


 The entitled/SJW generation where everyone deserves a trophy for participating or for years of service.

It makes me sick.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Donnie said:


> I use to blame the WWE entirely for being unable to create stars, but it's become apparent it's not all on them. The fans are just as much to blame.


You're completely right, fans turn on wrestlers they like constantly. If I'm a fan of an actor, a band, a wrestler, etc. I'm a fan, plain and simple if they make a bad movie, album, have a few bad segments I'm not going to completely flip flop on them.

Braun is a perfect example of this recently. In the end, booking wins because if they de-push somebody they suddenly "suck." Its not 100% of the time but vast majority.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Donnie said:


> The entitled/SJW generation where everyone deserves a trophy for participating or for years of service.
> 
> It makes me sick.


Everyone except R-Truth and Matt Hardy. Even though they've been more consistently over than Kofi throughout their careers and are far more entertaining as characters.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Braun in the Andre battle royal :mj4

Dude should be going for the wwe title


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Joe literally was pinned last week and has been a punching back all 2018
> 
> Cesaro and Sheamus have been losing to the NXT tag teams and Shane and Miz before tonight
> 
> ...


I did not complain in any of my posts about Kofi beating Rowan.

Joe, Sheamus and Cesaro have all been booked as better and more serious competitors than Kofi throughout their careers. Sheamus is a 4 time world champion. 

If Kofi beats any of them clean, that's fine but beating all of them on the same night is ridiculous.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nicky Midss said:


> Braun in the Andre battle royal :mj4
> 
> Dude should be going for the wwe title


Well at least he is not wrestling those two from SNL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So now the question is how does Kofi get back into Wrestlemania? They didn't do all this and not include Kofi in Wrestlemania.


Concessions Kofi. :vince$


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

Donnie said:


> BrokenFreakingNeck said:
> 
> 
> > <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /> people still taking Rapshepard seriously. Same dude said the shield turned heel in that 1000 page thread.
> ...


This dude rapshepard swear to God the shield turned heel. :lmao

And hell dead ass swear on his moms grave this 5 v1 isn't a burial


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

NotAllThere said:


> Remember when they first tried forcing Miz on us and he botched every promo? He has come a long way and is one of the best mic workers the company now. He really does know how to read a crowd. So glad they aren't trying to make him a bubbly, happy face, but a face with an edge.


Miz finally hit his stride in 2016. Before that, he was nothing special.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm just getting caught up on this now and omg that was horrible. I was excited for the AJ / Orton match at mania after their promo but now who cares, I just saw Orton lose clean to Kofi Kingston after he was beaten down by 5 other men how ridiculous is this booking??? Oh yeah and one of them was the fucking US champion! What an absolute joke!

Kofi must be the next FOTC after burying top heels like that right? Guess what... he's not! People were just caught up in the hype and cheering for him for his 11 years in the company this is just craziness now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do I get the feeling that when the roster demands Vince put Kofi in next week, KO is gonna bum rush that shit and theres your triple threat?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> You're right. They would have been clamoring for Lenny Lane and Marc Mero to be the future of the business.


According to the geeks in the chat tonight :nerd: "As long as they were the most over & had the booking & matches Kofi is getting then sure! Make Lenny Lane or Marc Mero the future of the business." :nerd: Or Tyler Breeze & Fandango today! Lets have them main event Mania and win the world title on the biggest show of the year next year!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> According to the geeks in the chat tonight :nerd: "As long as they were the most over & had the booking & matches Kofi is getting then sure! Make Lenny Lane or Marc Mero the future of the business." :nerd: Or Tyler Breeze & Fandango today! Lets have them main event Mania and win the world title on the biggest show of the year next year!


And the same self-righteous geeks will turn on Kofi within weeks of his first title reign.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> I use to blame the WWE entirely for being unable to create stars, but it's become apparent it's not all on them. The fans are just as much to blame.


Dude, I swear to god I came to that same exact conclusion tonight when the usual suspect geeks in chat were loving the Kofi shit. But I have a question for you, weren't you on the Kofi band wagon (one of the loudest ones banging the drum in fact) when this shit first started? What happened already? Have you already realized what I was saying from the start that this is terrible, and a real turning point in history as far as what gets to go in world title matches at Mania? Punk even at his hottest wasn't good enough, but jobber for a decade as a single/join a comedy trio Kofi fucking Kingston is :bryanlol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> I did not complain in any of my posts about Kofi beating Rowan.
> 
> Joe, Sheamus and Cesaro have all been booked as better and more serious competitors than Kofi throughout their careers. Sheamus is a 4 time world champion.
> 
> If Kofi beats any of them clean, that's fine but beating all of them on the same night is ridiculous.


Kofi has won more titles than Cesaro :lmao. And Joe is a geek. You can argue Sheamus, not the other two


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> And the same self-righteous geeks will turn on Kofi within weeks of his first title reign.


Bingo!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Kofi has won more titles than Cesaro :lmao. And Joe is a geek. You can argue Sheamus, not the other two


You missed my point. He can beat all of them separately, no problem. But beating all of them one after the other on the same night, that's ridiculous.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bobby Roode can't even get on TV yet this comedy jobber has turned into SuperCena overnight. Great company.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> You missed my point. He can beat all of them separately, no problem. But beating all of them one after the other on the same night, that's ridiculous.


You're nicer then me, for sure. A scrub like Kofi Kingston should never beat a physical beast like Cesaro, not only does it physically not make since, but Cesaro can wrestle circles around Kingston. It would at least be believable if Fi could keep up technically, but Cesaro is flat out miles better & more impressive in every way. Now there's a midcarder I can totally get behind getting a Mania title shot.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What the fuck was the point of the gauntlet if that's how it ends?


Shit is wild lol. Kofi winning the gauntlet was fine imo, but having Bryan come in and beat him basically made the whole thing a waste of time. Should've just had Kofi win and Bryan beat him down post-match to begin their build.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Shit is wild lol. Kofi winning the gauntlet was fine imo, but having Bryan come in and beat him basically made the whole thing a waste of time. Should've just had Kofi win and Bryan beat him down post-match to begin their build.


"waste of time"

The best description of WWE for the last 10 years.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> You're nicer then me, for sure. A scrub like Kofi Kingston should never beat a physical beast like Cesaro, not only does it physically not make since, but Cesaro can wrestle circles around Kingston. It would at least be believable if Fi could keep up technically, but Cesaro is flat out miles better & more impressive in every way. Now there's a midcarder I can totally get behind getting a Mania title shot.


Well, I'm not saying I want to see it happen on a regular basis but it would be okay if someone in the midst of a push beats a better opponent. But what happened on SmackDown was stupid.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The fact they had KO vs. Bryan set up right for them at Mania and went with this crap instead depresses me.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Asuka's Mania opponent will be the winner of a Fatal 4 Way between Sonya, Mandy, Carmella and Naomi


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108206512239869952


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't watch but saw Vince trending on Twitter. People actually think Vince is holding Kofi back because of racism lol. Stupid marks getting worked.

These same people will lose interest in the midcarder Kofi after WM.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Lets make everyone a main eventer! No more low-card/mid-carders everyone gets the Mania main events! Where's Santino? He should be first! He's a way funnier comedy jobber then Fiko Koif Kifo...shit I already forgot his name.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> The dark match before tonight's WWE SmackDown in Indianapolis, IN saw Ricochet and Heavy Machinery defeat SAnitY in six-man action.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/03/kofi-kingston-swerved-again-by-vince-mcmahon-video-652178/


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Asuka's Mania opponent will be the winner of a Fatal 4 Way between Sonya, Mandy, Carmella and Naomi
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108206512239869952


Would like for a longer one on one match between Asuka and Sonya. 

WWE will probably make it so that Mandy and Sonya both get a shot at it, though two women triple threat matches would be a bit much.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

After Kofi wins at Mania where do they go from there? Sure it'll be a "feelgood" moment for all 8 of his fans. Does anyone think this guy will make a compelling champion? Can he carry feuds? Can he deliver great promos? Is he capable of being anything more than a cookie cutter babyface? He hasn't shown it in 11 years.

It will be another Rey Mysterio situation except that Kofi isn't nearly as popular as Rey or as good in the ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

World titles in WWE are useless these days. First the title matches couldn't even main event at WM (Punk), now they put lower midcard acts in the match at WM.

What is the reason for WWE anymore? The storyline of it all? Shouldn't it be to climb the ladder and get the main title? 1 show doesn't even have the main title on the show, the other is being used like the U.S. title.

Is the storyline of WWE just to be happy being a superstar and work 365 days a year or some shit? It's hilarious how there isn't a reason for the wrestlers to even wrestle each other anymore.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> After Kofi wins at Mania where do they go from there? Sure it'll be a "feelgood" moment for all 8 of his fans. Does anyone think this guy will make a compelling champion? Can he carry feuds? Can he deliver great promos? Is he capable of being anything more than a cookie cutter babyface? He hasn't shown it in 11 years.
> 
> It will be another Rey Mysterio situation except that Kofi isn't nearly as popular as Rey or as good in the ring.


Bro. You're thinking with way too high an IQ for some of these people. Just brainlessly chant KO-FI and follow along cause it "feels good" and the WWE title should be a lifetime achievement award.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Slackly said:


> Regardless of what you perceive the US Championship of being, the Champion shouldn't be getting rolled up on and losing in a match less than 3 weeks away from Mania. There is even less to build Mysterio as an underdog vs. Joe now.
> 
> Ortons facing AJ Styles in less than 3 weeks from now. Surely they would want to build Orton up to be an actual threat to one of the top guys of the show.


Orton & Joe shouldn't have been in this gauntlet. Instead they should've put Rusev and Nakamura in there.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

Donnie said:


> At this point I'm better off staying away until WM is over.
> 
> There is nothing really engaging to watch for it, maybe things will pick up after the shake up because as is this is one of the least interesting WM builds in a long time.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but WWE did this. Who told them to make Kofi almost win that gauntlet before EC? It surely wasn't the fans. Who told them to make Kofi last for that long in EC & be the last one to get pinned? It surely wasn't the fans. & to think it all started because of Mustafa Ali's injury. Can you imagine mustafa Ali in Kofi's place right now .

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

umair007 said:


> I'm sorry but WWE did this. Who told them to make Kofi almost win that gauntlet before EC? It surely wasn't the fans. Who told them to make Kofi last for that long in EC & be the last one to get pinned? It surely wasn't the fans. & to think it all started because of Mustafa Ali's injury. Can you imagine mustafa Ali in Kofi's place right now? .
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


It was the fans. Kofi wasn't on anyone's radar before EC. Now all of a sudden people want this guy to headline WM. It makes no sense. He was a comedy jobber for years only kept around for Rumble/MITB spots and to sell booty o's cereal. Now because he had 1 good match with Bryan he's getting the Cena/Reigns treatment.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Isn't it great that in a scripted show, 

that the narrative they put out in the real world makes some people genuinely think Vince is a racist.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> And the same self-righteous geeks will turn on Kofi within weeks of his first title reign.


 The same fans chanting for him now forgot he existed a month ago.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Dude, I swear to god I came to that same exact conclusion tonight when the usual suspect geeks in chat were loving the Kofi shit. But I have a question for you, weren't you on the Kofi band wagon (one of the loudest ones banging the drum in fact) when this shit first started? What happened already? Have you already realized what I was saying from the start that this is terrible, and a real turning point in history as far as what gets to go in world title matches at Mania? Punk even at his hottest wasn't good enough, but jobber for a decade as a single/join a comedy trio Kofi fucking Kingston is :bryanlol


 I was on the bandwagon because everyone was fucking D.E.A.D. At that point they had to go with it because everyone else was a geek and getting nothing from the fans, they had to build him up to that level to challenge. Since Roman and Batista came back they have started giving a fuck about the men again, there is no need for this crap/devaluing of the title. I actually think they should have him lose and then build him up for a win at Summerslam with a more main event caliber gimmick.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Vince having the babyface champions lose going into Mania, yeah what else is new. Lord WWE sucks at booking babyfaces well.

Sorry, but I'm bored with the Kofi stuff. Kofi's trying, but I'm sick of the "evil Vince trying to screw over babyfaces for petty reasons" story. It's been done so much for so long that it's just stale. So wake me up if/when Kofi actually gets into the Mania match, because I'm done with the "swerves" now.

Becky and Charlotte still have good chemistry, but having them brawl for the 1,000th time is getting boring as well. Also Becky still selling a limp (albeit a slight one), just end the injury thing already WWE.

Also WWE proving once again low little they care about Asuka.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Isn't it great that in a scripted show,
> 
> that the narrative they put out in the real world makes some people genuinely think Vince is a racist.


Burying Booker T the way that he did showed Vince is a racist.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Kofi pinning Orton clean who wasn't even his first opponent is bullshit. Way to protect one of your marquee Wrestlemania matches. The whole roster cheerleading for Kofi feels so forced, there are other veterans who never won the world title too and we're supposed to believe this is a competitive field yet they're more concerned with someone else getting a world title shot than themselves. Makes total sense...

The commentators are doing an awful job of making Kofi seem like an underdog too, their delivery just isn't convincing at all. This Smackdown kind of sucked.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> I was on the bandwagon because everyone was fucking D.E.A.D. At that point they had to go with it because everyone else was a geek and getting nothing from the fans, they had to build him up to that level to challenge. Since Roman and Batista came back they have started giving a fuck about the men again, there is no need for this crap/devaluing of the title. I actually think they should have him lose and then build him up for a win at Summerslam with a more main event caliber gimmick.


Well you are much nicer then me too, because that loser wouldn't even be allowed to look at the world title, let alone making plans for him to win it at anytime. If Jake Roberts, Curt Henning, Davey Boy Smith, JYD, Rickey Steamboat were not good enough to win the WWF/E HW title, then Kingston & geeks like him should be ashamed for even thinking about being champ,


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kevin Owens again the best part of the show. Whats new?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Well you are much nicer then me too, because that loser wouldn't even be allowed to look at the world title, let alone making plans for him to win it at anytime. If Jake Roberts, Curt Henning, Davey Boy Smith, JYD, Rickey Steamboat were not good enough to win the WWF/E HW title, then Kingston & geeks like him should be ashamed for even thinking about being champ,


 At that point I had become disillusioned with the product and was "Fuck it". The product is shit, they have no stars and their titles are beyond worthless, who cares if someone they've portrayed as a tag team specialist and geek is going into a world title match at WM. I actually want him to close so the last thing I hold any importance in within the company is destroyed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Donnie said:


> At that point I had become disillusioned with the product and was "Fuck it". The product is shit, they have no stars and their titles are beyond worthless, who cares if someone they've portrayed as a tag team specialist and geek is going into a world title match at WM. I actually want him to close so the last thing I hold any importance in within the company is destroyed.


The company needs to die because no one could fix the problems they have no one even if Vince walked away tomorrow. It has to go under.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Well you are much nicer then me too, because that loser wouldn't even be allowed to look at the world title, let alone making plans for him to win it at anytime. If *Jake Roberts, Curt Henning, Davey Boy Smith, JYD, Rickey Steamboat* were not good enough to win the WWF/E HW title, then Kingston & geeks like him should be ashamed for even thinking about being champ,


Don't forget Roddy Piper and Razor Ramon.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> The company needs to die because no one could fix the problems they have no one even if Vince walked away tomorrow. It has to go under.


 Their titles are worthless, they have no stars, their wrestlers are geeks and nothing means absolute anything.

How the fuck is this crap still on TV?

There's literally no reason to watch any of this, the company doesn't care so why should the fans?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Donnie said:


> Their titles are worthless, they have no stars, their wrestlers are geeks and nothing means absolute anything.
> 
> How the fuck is this crap still on TV?
> 
> There's literally no reason to watch any of this, the company doesn't care so why should the fans?


Because the show gets good ratings for the USA network and on cable anything above a 1.0 is considered pretty good I guess.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> World titles in WWE are useless these days. First the title matches couldn't even main event at WM (Punk), now they put lower midcard acts in the match at WM.
> 
> What is the reason for WWE anymore? The storyline of it all? Shouldn't it be to climb the ladder and get the main title? 1 show doesn't even have the main title on the show, the other is being used like the U.S. title.
> 
> Is the storyline of WWE just to be happy being a superstar and work 365 days a year or some shit? It's hilarious how there isn't a reason for the wrestlers to even wrestle each other anymore.


:banderas

Totally agree.... what's the point of this stupid company???


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Punk_316 said:


> Don't forget Roddy Piper and Razor Ramon.


I purposely left both out because from what I understand neither man wanted to hold that title. But yes, all time greats like Roddy & Hall were never champions in their amazing careers that were a hell of a lot longer than 11 years. They never got career achievement HW title wins, and they both had careers worthy of a couple of those type of reigns each.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Let's say you wanted to become a wrestler.

What comes off like the most prestigious title in the business atm?

The one I'd want to win would be the IWGP Heavyweight Championship. Winning that would be special and would signify making it in the business. WWE titles all feel like paper titles IMO, none of them are special. I actually cringe when people tear up holding it.

The IWGP title on the other hand looks and is treated like a prestigious title which symbolizes excellence. 

Note: I have zero interest in being a wrestler, this is a hypothetical.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I purposely left both out because from what I understand neither man wanted to hold that title. But yes, all time greats like Roddy & Hall were never champions in their amazing careers that were a hell of a lot longer than 11 years. They never got career achievement HW title wins, and they both had careers worthy of a couple of those type of reigns each.


 Because back then it was an exclusive group.

These days they'll give you a world title for being a model employee for 5-10 years. It's watered down the prestige of the title to prop level. Wrestlers might as well be carrying around an A4 sheet of paper with a drawing of a title, that's how worthless it is these days.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What a night, Big E and Xavier want to quit WWE lol, Idk how to post videos on here but its on YT


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Donnie said:


> Let's say you wanted to become a wrestler.
> 
> What comes off like the most prestigious title in the business atm?
> 
> ...


So you wouldn’t want to just make the most money? WWE is offering really good money to the talent these days. Plus they offer the ability to possibly do movies and branch out in other ways that other companies can’t match. The travel is hectic but I would think that most talent would rather make more money to take care of their family than win a predetermined wrestling title.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

They are starting to overbook this Kofi shit now. We all know he's getting the match, so just make it official already.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Donnie said:


> Because back then it was an exclusive group.
> 
> These days they'll give you a world title for being a model employee for 5-10 years. It's watered down the prestige of the title to prop level. Wrestlers might as well be carrying around an A4 sheet of paper with a drawing of a title, that's how worthless it is these days.


Well I can agree with that, I was excited for Bryan's first title win which was a MITB cash in because back then I thought he would never be a world champion in the WWE. And after the 13-14 he had he should have had that Mania moment at 30. Now I'm not gonna set here and say I was mad Bryan is now a 5 time WWE world champion, but he really only deserved it once at Mania 30, maybe twice for his first title win (the WHC.)


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Magicman38 said:


> So you wouldn’t want to just make the most money? WWE is offering really good money to the talent these days. Plus they offer the ability to possibly do movies and branch out in other ways that other companies can’t match. The travel is hectic but I would think that most talent would rather make more money to take care of their family than win a predetermined wrestling title.


 Money wise WWE would be better regardless, but there would be no sense of accomplishment. They appear to give titles out to guys for just showing up to work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> Well you are much nicer then me too, because that loser wouldn't even be allowed to look at the world title, let alone making plans for him to win it at anytime. If Jake Roberts, Curt Henning, Davey Boy Smith, JYD, Rickey Steamboat were not good enough to win the WWF/E HW title, then Kingston & geeks like him should be ashamed for even thinking about being champ,


When those guys you mention were around you had to be a draw to be champion and while those guys were good, even great, they never were big draws compared to other stars of that period. Now you can put the title on anyone and it would make absolutely no difference, look at Jinder, who was champion for 6 months, the title now goes to the most over person, despite if he/she is the right person for the job or not, so, if it is a time for dreaming to be champin is right now.



Donnie said:


> Let's say you wanted to become a wrestler.
> 
> What comes off like the most prestigious title in the business atm?
> 
> ...


They gave the title to MMA fighters, to Brock who shat on the title, and the champion right now is fucking Jay White, the IWGP title is not as prestigious as you think


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> It was the fans. Kofi wasn't on anyone's radar before EC. Now all of a sudden people want this guy to headline WM. It makes no sense. He was a comedy jobber for years only kept around for Rumble/MITB spots and to sell booty o's cereal. Now because he had 1 good match with Bryan he's getting the Cena/Reigns treatment.


That's exactly what I'm talking about. He wasn't on anyone's radar. Why include him in the gauntlet at all let alone almost let him win it? Why include him in EC at all let alone let him be the last man to get pinned? They did this. They knew what sort of reaction they're gonna get from the crowd by making Kofi this beloved underdog. It's all on WWE.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

umair007 said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about. He wasn't on anyone's radar. Why include him in the gauntlet at all let alone almost let him win it? Why include him in EC at all let alone let him be the last man to get pinned? They did this. They knew what sort of reaction they're gonna get from the crowd by making Kofi this beloved underdog. It's all on WWE.
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


They did the same thing with Santino. It amuses Vince to see comedy jobbers almost win big matches. They never actually followed through and made Santino champion. Although he would have been a better champion than Kofi because Santino oozed charisma and cut great promos.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> When those guys you mention were around you had to be a draw to be champion and while those guys were good, even great, they never were big draws compared to other stars of that period. Now you can put the title on anyone and it would make absolutely no difference, look at Jinder, who was champion for 6 months, the title now goes to the most over person, despite if he/she is the right person for the job or not, so, if it is a time for dreaming to be champin is right now.
> 
> 
> 
> They gave the title to MMA fighters, to Brock who shat on the title, and the champion right now is fucking Jay White, the IWGP title is not as prestigious as you think


 I rate Jay + the GOAT tier Okada reign elevated it immensely.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Dude, having the faces backstage supporting Kofi is such a little detail but felt so good and I thinks add a lot to the story of this. Like, hell, everyone wants to see Kofi do it. I know that is becoming sort of a meme, but this has to be a Prichard idea.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont care about Kofi but I really forgot how good Kevin Owens is on the mic. Shame they not gonna do anything big with him, I can see the babyface potential there...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The one I'd want to win would be the IWGP Heavyweight Championship. Winning that would be special and would signify making it in the business. WWE titles all feel like paper titles IMO, none of them are special. I actually cringe when people tear up holding it.
> 
> The IWGP title on the other hand looks and is treated like a prestigious title which symbolizes excellence.


Every promotion treats their title better than WWE. Does that make the TNA title more prestigious than the WWE title?

It's not about how they treat it, the prestige comes from the fact that millions more people know and care more about WWE than any other promotion. Why would anybody tear up over winning an Indy title like the IWGP belt? Yeah, Roman Reigns hasn't made it but Jay White has. Really.....


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> They are starting to overbook this Kofi shit now. We all know he's getting the match, so just make it official already.


They're just applying Bryan underdog model onto Kofi & becky in TRTWM but underdog bryan vs. Evil authority felt natural & organic & this feels forced & overbooked because they're in panic mode & thinking since Bryan's underdog story was so popular, this will be too not realizing that that storyline started from last year's summerslam & even before that when Bryan was in team hell no.

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Punk_316 said:


> Don't forget Roddy Piper and Razor Ramon.


Add in Owen Hart and Vader.


----------



## umair007 (Dec 21, 2018)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They did the same thing with Santino. It amuses Vince to see comedy jobbers almost win big matches. They never actually followed through and made Santino champion. Although he would have been a better champion than Kofi because Santino oozed charisma and cut great promos.


Well couple of things are different when comparing santino with kofi. First, Santino's not african-american but Italian-canadian(not that it matters to me) but WWE knew that in current US political climate, they can't do to Kofi what they did to santino & it will not bode well for their image. Second, Kofi is a more accomplished midcarder(title wise) compared to santino( but you're right that santino has a certain charisma to him). Third at that time santino wasn't with company for 11 to 12 years like Kofi has been(doesn't mean that I consider working for WWE for 11 to 12 years a barometer for winning WWE title but it does put sympathy & support in fan's hearts for the said wrestler ala Chris Benoit).

Sent from my Infinix X510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Seeing Dominic now makes me feel so damn old lol...He’s like 22 now right? I definitely think Joe is going to choke out Dominic at some point.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Kofi is likely winning, but if he lost at Mania that would be shocking to a lot of people. It would also be hilarious and I would so enjoy the meltdown that followed.


----------



## El Ingobernable (Jan 29, 2018)

Freak this Kofimania storyline. he was already over. Make the match already. 
Kofi killed half of the SD men division. LOL.

They should have booked the gauntlet
match like this :

Kofi beats Sheamus clean.
Kofi beats Cesaro clean.
Kofi beats Joe by DQ. This is how you protect Joe(He beat him in the previous gauntlet
match already).
Kofi beats Orton with the help of AJ. They remember Orton is in a feud with AJ ? SMH
Kofi finally beats Rowan and gets his WM match with Bryan.

E-A-S-Y!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

There'd be a meltdown? 

Most folks are against this push.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant believe they had Kofi beat Sheamus, Cesaro, Joe and Orton clean just to screw him over again. He went over most of the top heels on SDL on one night and there was no payoff to it. Just dumb, made all those guys look bad for nothing.

Its ridiculous though that in era where the likes of Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, etc are Main Eventers that people are actually acting like Kofi Kingston isn't good enough. *Anyone* can be a Main Eventer thesedays if those aforementioned guys are.

Is this Miz v Shane seriously just going to be them taking turns cutting promos every week with no interaction?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

That was a sick gauntlet match despite the result, I knew Vince would screw Kofi over so predictable.

They went nowhere with the KO show and it felt so rushed during the brawl.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I really don't know how i feel about Kofi-Mania, which is the problem. I am not excited for Kofi winning, and I don't care if he loses. Bryan has lost some momentum, Kofi's push is clearly not organic.. 

I mean, I think Ziggler would have been a much better choice? He's been close to that stage before, he's gotten more over than Kofi, he's never had a single's mania match... Kofi has been a tag guy for years and suddenly he can beat 5 people clean in a row? Would you even imagine the outrage if Reigns (pre-cancer) did that to qualify for a title match?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No push is truly organic. There's always been a level of backing.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

What on earth is wrong with Charlotte's face :lol she looks like one of those retired pornstars who comes back for a second shot


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I really don't know how i feel about Kofi-Mania, which is the problem. I am not excited for Kofi winning, and I don't care if he loses. Bryan has lost some momentum, Kofi's push is clearly not organic..
> 
> I mean, I think Ziggler would have been a much better choice? He's been close to that stage before, he's gotten more over than Kofi, he's never had a single's mania match... Kofi has been a tag guy for years and suddenly he can beat 5 people clean in a row? Would you even imagine the outrage if Reigns (pre-cancer) did that to qualify for a title match?


No one cares about Ziggler nowadays. Kofi was more popular even before his push started.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

It was smart of kofi put orton hands out of the rope, but I would have been better if AJ had interfered.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

grecefar said:


> It was smart of kofi put orton hands out of the rope, but I would have been better if AJ had interfered.




Yeah a part of my was wanting Styles to come out and hit the PF on Kofi.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So, that Gauntlet match was some pretty dumb shit then?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

It is funny reading posts on here.

People in here complain that things are the same and stale.
yet
Equally complain when they try something different or push someone else. 

The reality is people complain no matter what happens unless who they personally root for gets pushed and only in the right way 

hipsters!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I still will never get WWE's obsession with having all of their champions and top contenders lose going into Mania. Seth lost on Raw, Bayley and Sasha lost, Joe lost, Kofi lost, etc. Can we just, stop doing this please?

Also some people need to stop using the term "forcing them down the people's throats" or "inorganic" when it comes to Kofi and Becky, they're ORGANICALLY over. Most fans WANT to see them, that's literally the OPPOSITE of "inorganic."


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I really don't know how i feel about Kofi-Mania, which is the problem. I am not excited for Kofi winning, and I don't care if he loses. Bryan has lost some momentum, Kofi's push is clearly not organic..
> 
> I mean, I think Ziggler would have been a much better choice? He's been close to that stage before, he's gotten more over than Kofi, he's never had a single's mania match... Kofi has been a tag guy for years and suddenly he can beat 5 people clean in a row? Would you even imagine the outrage if Reigns (pre-cancer) did that to qualify for a title match?


How is not organic? Like, sure they're pushing him hard by having him run these Gauntlet matches. But Kofi is a guy who wasn't even supposed to be here. Let me say this again, he was not even supposed to be here. He is only here because Mustafa Ali got hurt. And even by having that great performance in the gauntlet (the 1st one) that's not THE reason why he's so over now. You could have put a lot of other people in this spot and it wouldn't have worked. But with Kofi it does.

And why is that? Because the dude's been around for 11 years. People have grown to respect him, admire him. And now that he's getting this shot, in the span of a week he had people begging to see him be WWE Champion.

And the whole thing with the rest of the roster endorsing him and people huddling around a monitor backstage last night, with almost anyone else that wouldn't feel right. But with Kofi? The career babyface who is now fighting for his WrestleMania life? It's completely natural. Sure, him beating 5 guys might feel forced from a kayfabe perspective. But the positivity and aura around is completely natural and organic.

And lastly.....Ziggler? Dude, I'm sorry, but that ship sailed like 5 years ago. There was a time where Ziggler was over and could have had his shot but now in 2019? No. I don't care if he's never had a Mania singles match. The thing with Dolph is that he has failed so many times in big spots that people won't take him seriously in that role anymore. Kofi's never really had the opportunity to fail, which is why people are latching onto him now.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> How is not organic? Like, sure they're pushing him hard by having him run these Gauntlet matches. But Kofi is a guy who wasn't even supposed to be here. Let me say this again, he was not even supposed to be here. He is only here because Mustafa Ali got hurt. And even by having that great performance in the gauntlet (the 1st one) that's not THE reason why he's so over now. You could have put a lot of other people in this spot and it wouldn't have worked. But with Kofi it does.
> 
> And why is that? Because the dude's been around for 11 years. People have grown to respect him, admire him. And now that he's getting this shot, in the span of a week he had people begging to see him be WWE Champion.
> 
> ...


I can think of many people who could have gotten over like Kofi actually... Cesaro as a face, Sami Zayn, Jeff Hardy, Rey, The Miz... I just find it weird how this came out of nowhere and with no build-up, yesterday's gauntlet was just so phony..Kofi is getting booked super strong out of nowhere, even beating Sheamus & Cesaro in a row was impossible to think about 2 month ago. Now he's beating 5 upper/main eventers in a row?

Ziggler sells this stuff very well and knows how to get the crowd riled up for him very easily. His feud with Ambrose in 2016 proves that. His SurvivorSeries performance proves that, and he'd have a nice story going into mania and he does have history with Bryan. Would have bought it more than Kofi out nowhere Mania. 

Add that Vince is not clicking on the screen with this. It just seems very forced, why the fuck does he hate Kofi like that? With Becky he had a (stupid) reason at least.

The stuff with the roster was a bit cringy but I'll take it. It's the new generation. There should be more competition between everyone there.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I can think of many people who could have gotten over like Kofi actually... Cesaro as a face, Sami Zayn, Jeff Hardy, Rey, The Miz... I just find it weird how this came out of nowhere and with no build-up, yesterday's gauntlet was just so phony..Kofi is getting booked super strong out of nowhere, even beating Sheamus & Cesaro in a row was impossible to think about 2 month ago. Now he's beating 5 upper/main eventers in a row?
> 
> Ziggler sells this stuff very well and knows how to get the crowd riled up for him very easily. His feud with Ambrose in 2016 proves that. His SurvivorSeries performance proves that, and he'd have a nice story going into mania and he does have history with Bryan. Would have bought it more than Kofi out nowhere Mania.
> 
> ...


With Jeff and Rey it's different because they've both had their times. They've both left the company and come back. Fans respect them, but they've both had their time in the sun, and it wouldn't be as big if they were in this same spot. I like Sami and Cesaro, but neither man have the important longevity Kofi does in WWE. And to your logic, it wouldn't make any more sense for them to suddenly be this strong. And Miz himself is still get his feet wet as a main eventer.

And what you're saying about Ziggler drives my point home? He got over big in 2014. And again in 2016. And it lead nowhere. That's the problem. He tasted that spot and came crashing down, making it very difficult for fans to buy him in that spot again. Kofi's never been in the position to crash and burn, which makes this all possible.

Look I can understand people thinking how can Kofi suddenly be this strong or that they're burying the other guys. But the thing is, when I watch Kofi out there fighting the odds, I don't care. Because again, it feels natural.

And lastly, Vince is doing this to Kofi for very petty reasons. Vince simply doesn't believe in Kofi in this spot. And now Kofi and New Day suddenly are trying to defy him. And like the petty man he is, he's doing everything he can to crush their spirit.

Keyword is petty, which is what fans have referred to Vince for years, in and out of the ring.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> With Jeff and Rey it's different because they've both had their times. They've both left the company and come back. Fans respect them, but they've both had their time in the sun, and it wouldn't be as big if they were in this same spot. I like Sami and Cesaro, but neither man have the important longevity Kofi does in WWE. And to your logic, it wouldn't make any more sense for them to suddenly be this strong. And Miz himself is still get his feet wet as a main eventer.
> 
> And what you're saying about Ziggler drives my point home? He got over big in 2014. And again in 2016. And it lead nowhere. That's the problem. He tasted that spot and came crashing down, making it very difficult for fans to buy him in that spot again. Kofi's never been in the position to crash and burn, which makes this all possible.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean. I'm thinking about it differently, the mere fact Vince keeps showing up on SD for this, when he never showed up on SD before makes me thing this isn't really organic. It's more than just about it being petty. 

And yeah I know what u meant for Ziggler, what I meant was that Ziggler could make everyone believing AGAIN and this time with WM, and the story of him never having a 1 on 1match, and his history would Bryan.. would tie up nicely.

I'm not writing this story out now, I didn't enjoy the gauntlet and think there could have been a lesser way to build this while progressing other stories on the show. 

There's also the fact that Kofi doesn't feel like the right person to end Bryan's run.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I understand what you mean. I'm thinking about it differently, the mere fact Vince keeps showing up on SD for this, when he never showed up on SD before makes me thing this isn't really organic. It's more than just about it being petty.
> 
> And yeah I know what u meant for Ziggler, what I meant was that Ziggler could make everyone believing AGAIN and this time with WM, and the story of him never having a 1 on 1match, and his history would Bryan.. would tie up nicely.
> 
> ...


Well Vince was already appearing on SD before he ever interacted with Kofi since the McMahons came back into power and he involved himself when Kofi was about to be a #1 Contender. So that doesn't mean much to me.

I could go on about Dolph. But again, it's just too late now to be in this spot.

And if Kofi isn't the right guy, then who is? I mean to me, the goal of any title reign, especially a heel reign, should be to create a big moment when that heel loses the title. And right now, there is no bigger moment than Kofi winning the title.


----------

